# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Между верой и неверием нет разницы? Как опровергнуть Дидро?

## Валентин Шеховцов

В истории философии есть аргумент в защиту веры, который известен под названием «пари Паскаля». Его излагает Блез Паскаль в своем произведении «Мысли». Вкратце, он сводится к следующим тезисам: мы не знаем, есть бог или его нет. Верить нам в него или не верить? Если бог есть, то, веря в него, мы обретаем все его блага в будущей жизни, а если его нет, то при своей вере ничего от этого не теряем. Если же мы не верим в него, а он есть, то мы проигрываем и теряем его блага. То есть, неверие – однозначно проигрыш, а вера – однозначно выигрыш.

Против этого аргумента можно возражать. Мое возражение сводится к тому, что, принимая веру, мы принимаем на себя все обязанности, которые налагает на нас религия, и поэтому можем очень много потерять – из того, что религия прямо или косвенно запрещает.

Читая Дени Дидро, обратил внимание, что это «пари Паскаля» не давало ему покоя неоднократно. Еще будучи приверженцем естественной религии, Дидро в одном из своих произведений говорит о «пари Паскаля»: разве такой веры хочет от нас бог? Веры корыстной, рассчитанной на выгоду? Нет, такая вера не оправдывает верующего.

Второе столкновение с «пари Паскаля» у Дидро происходит уже в атеистический период его творчества. И он выдвигает гениальный контраргумент, ставя «пари Паскаля» с ног на голову. Если Бог есть, и мы верим в него, то мы ничего не теряем. Однако, если Бог есть и мы не верим в него, то мы также ничего не теряем, поскольку он настолько благ, что за наше неверие не будет подвергать нас вечным мукам. Вечные мучения за неверие противоречат благости Бога. И, не веря в Бога, мы оказываемся ближе к разуму в земной жизни, ничего не теряя в жизни вечной.

Позволю себе привести длинную цитату из Дидро, где он формулирует свой контраргумент.

«Дидро. Я только что рассказал вам одну историю, у меня является желание рассказать вам сказку. Один молодой мексиканец… Но г-н маршал?

Герцогиня. Я пошлю узнать, можно ли его видеть. Ну, так что же ваш молодой мексиканец?

Дидро. Утомленный работой, он бродил однажды по берегу моря. Вдруг он увидел доску, которая одним концом погружалась в воду, а другим упиралась в берег. Он сел на эту доску и, глядя на открывшееся его взору обширное пространство, сказал про себя: «Несомненно, моя бабушка говорила вздор, когда рассказывала мне историю о каких-то людях, когда-то высадившихся на этот берег и прибывших сюда из какой-то страны, лежащей по ту сторону наших морей. Здесь нет здравого смысла: разве я не вижу, что море граничит с небесами? 

И могу ли я наперекор свидетельству моих чувств верить старой басне? Она появилась неизвестно когда, и каждый переделывает ее на свой лад. Это не что иное, как сплетение нелепостей, из-за которых рассказчики готовы выцарапать друг другу глаза». В то время как он рассуждал таким образом, вздымающиеся волны все убаюкивали его на доске, и он заснул. Пока он спал, ветер усилился, волны подняли доску, на которой он лежал, и вот наш молодой разумник поплыл.

Герцогиня. Увы, это изображение нашей судьбы: каждый из нас сидит на доске; поднимается ветер, и нас уносят волны.

Дидро. Когда он проснулся, он был уже далеко от материка. Наш мексиканец очень удивился, очутившись в открытом море, и еще больше удивился, когда, потеряв из виду берег, где он совсем недавно прогуливался, он увидел, что море со всех сторон сливается с небесами. Тогда в нем зародилось сомнение, не ошибался ли он и не попадет ли он, если ветер не стихнет, на тот берег, к тем людям, о которых так часто рассказывала ему бабушка.

Герцогиня. Вы ни слова не говорите о его испуге.

Дидро. Он вовсе не чувствовал испуга. Он говорил про себя: «Не беда, лишь бы только удалось пристать к берегу. Положим, я рассуждал как безумец, но я был искренен с самим собою, а это все, чего от меня можно требовать. Если обладать умом – не добродетель, то не обладать им – не порок». Тем временем ветер дул не переставая, молодой человек все плыл на доске, и наконец вдали показался незнакомый берег; мексиканец пристает к берегу, и вот он уже на суше.

Герцогиня. Мы все когда-нибудь сойдемся туда, господин Дидро.

Дидро. Я этого желаю, мадам: где бы ни было, мне всегда будет лестно быть вам приятным. Лишь только мексиканец сошел с доски и ступил на песок, он увидел стоящего рядом почтенного старца. Он спросил у старца, где он находится и с кем имеет честь разговаривать.

«Я властитель этой земли», - ответил старец. Молодой человек тотчас же пал ниц пред ним, но старец сказал ему:
«Встаньте. Вы отрицали мое существование?»
- «Отрицал».
– «И существование моего царства?»
- «Да».
– «Я прощаю вам это, потому что я тот, кто проникает взором в глубину сердец, и в глубине вашего сердца я прочел, что вы были искренни, но другие ваши мысли и действия не так невинны».

И старец, держа его за ухо, напомнил ему все заблуждения его жизни, и при каждом его слове мексиканец склонялся, бил себя в грудь и просил прощения…
Так вот, мадам, поставьте себя на мгновение на место старца и скажите, что бы вы сделали? Вы схватили бы этого молодого безумца за волосы и вам было бы приятно таскать его так по берегу целую вечность?

Герцогиня. По правде сказать, нет.

Дидро. А если бы один из ваших шестерых прелестных детей, оставив отчий дом и наделав уйму глупостей, вернулся с раскаянием домой?

Герцогиня. Я побежала бы ему навстречу, заключила бы в объятия и омыла бы его своими слезами, но г-н маршал, его отец, не был бы столь снисходителен к такому поступку.

Дидро. Г-н маршал не тигр.

Герцогиня. Далеко от этого.

Дидро. Немного, может быть, потрепал бы, но простил.
Герцогиня. Конечно.

Дидро. В особенности если бы он поразмыслил, что, прежде чем произвести на свет это дитя, он знал всю его жизнь и что наказание его за ошибки не принесло бы пользы ни ему, ни виновному, ни его братьям.
Герцогиня. Одно дело старец, и совсем другое – г-н маршал.

Дидро. Не хотите ли вы сказать, что г-н маршал лучше старца?

Герцогиня. Боже сохрани. Я хочу сказать, что если моя справедливость не то же, что справедливость г-на маршала, то справедливость г-на маршала могла бы отличаться от справедливости старца.

Дидро. Ах, мадам, вы не предвидите последствий этого ответа. Или общее определение одинаково приложимо и к вам, и к г-ну маршалу, и ко мне, и к молодому мексиканцу, и к старцу, или я не знаю, что это такое, и не понимаю, как понравиться или не понравиться этому старцу».

Отсюда следует, что между верой и неверием нет разницы. Ни то, ни другое не влияет на последствия. Мне кажется, здесь стоит глубоко задуматься.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Всё это имеет смысл, если придерживаться христианской философии о том, что живём мы одну жизнь, а после неё вечный рай или вечные муки в аду.
Если это рассмотреть с точки зрения ведической философии, говорящей о множестве жизней и законе кармы, то, даже если Бога нет, человек, верящий в Него проживает благочестивую жизнь и получает хорошее рождение. Если Бога нет и человек в Него не верит, но живет благочестивой жизнью, он получает плоды своей кармы и хорошее следующее рождение. Но сейчас это маловероятно, т.к. без веры в Бога практически невозможно вести благочестивую жизнь.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Против этого аргумента можно возражать. Мое возражение сводится к тому, что, принимая веру, мы принимаем на себя все обязанности, которые налагает на нас религия, и поэтому можем очень много потерять – из того, что религия прямо или косвенно запрещает.
> ...
> 
> Отсюда следует, что между верой и неверием нет разницы. Ни то, ни другое не влияет на последствия. Мне кажется, здесь стоит глубоко задуматься.


Нужно не верить, а узнать:




> Будду однажды спросили: "Есть ли Бог?". Он ответил: "Да". В тот же самый день другой человек спросил его: "Существует ли Бог?" И Будда ответил: "Нет". К вечеру того же дня третий человек спросил Будду о существовании Бога, и Будда промолчал в ответ, лишь подняв указательный палец вверх. 
> Всё это видел его ученик Ананда. Ночью он спросил Будду: 
> — Я не могу уснуть. Ответь, пожалуйста, почему на один и тот же вопрос ты дал три разных ответа? 
> Будда ответил: 
> — спрашивающие люди, были разными. Первый верил, что Бога нет, и ему очень хотелось, чтобы я укрепил его веру. Ему я ответил: "Бог есть!" *Потому что прийти к Истине человек может, только освободившись от того, во что он верит*. Другой человек верил, что Бог есть. Ему тоже очень хотелось получить подтверждение истинности своей веры. Ему я ответил, что Бога не существует. *Я здесь для того, чтобы разрушать всякую веру, чтобы ум мог воспарить над ней и войти в Истину*. Третий человек не был ни верующим, ни атеистом, поэтому не нужно было ни "да" ни "нет". И я промолчал, говоря этим: "Делай как я, *просто погрузись в молчание и тогда узнаешь*!"

----------


## Пудов Андрей

1. Не верю в то, что ад вечен, а Бог одновременно милостив, преисполнен любви к каждому из нас и является основой религии (справедлив). Это тамас тех, кто носит тонзурку, а не шикху.
2. Зная мудры, могу полагать, что христиане связаны с Куберой (Богом якшей и ракшасов).
3. Я скорее поверю во Всевышнего, который заботится о коровах, гоматах, чем в того, кто разрешил обряд шхиты, того, с чьей подачи было разрушено славянское и эллинское язычество. Даже само имя Йагова означает -- Йа-- _рожденный, чтобы_, -- го -- _коров_, -- ва -- _убивать_ (Кеша-ва -- убивший демона Кешу).
4А. И заключительные выстрелы от Шрилы Прабхупады по поводу детерминизма в разрезе ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда-таттва-вады:



> По поводу твоего первого вопроса: чистый преданный никогда не попадает под влияние гун природы. Иными словами, законы материальной природы неприменимы к преданному, поскольку он полностью подчинен Кришне. Так что преданный может продолжать заниматься тем, чем занимался раньше, или может сменить занятие, если хочет. Кришна не принуждает преданного ни к чему, потому что преданный действует спонтанно, повинуясь воле Господа. В таком любовном преданном служении не может быть и речи о каком -то принуждении. Сила применяется только тогда, когда душа отвергает Кришну. Подобно тому, как граждане обладают свободой подчиняться законам страны, и эта свобода относительна, свобода живого существа подчинена Кришне. Ключ к пониманию этого положения дается в Бхагавад-гите, где сказано, что вечные души суть неотъемлемые частицы Верховного Господа, а это значит, что все качества Господа представлены в незначительных количествах в каждой Его неотъемлемой частице. Это философия одновременного единства и различия, и живые существа, согласно ей, обладают свободной волей, поскольку являются частицами Кришны, а Кришна обладает свободной волей, однако свободная воля Кришны является Верховной, тогда как свобода частиц весьма незначительна. Поэтому если вечная душа из любви подчиняет свою свободную волю Кришне, это означает для нее освобождение. Она больше не вынуждена беспомощно барахтаться, она действует свободно, исполняя любовное преданное служение Кришне разнообразными способами. Отсюда практический вывод, подтверждаемый Самим Кришной в Бхагавад-гите (18.66): «Просто предайся Мне, а Я в ответ защищу тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Поэтому тебе нечего бояться». Таким образом, все астрологические влияния материальны, а потому они не действуют на преданного, которого защищает внутренняя энергия Кришны, благодаря тому, что он посвятил свою жизнь и душу служению Господу. *(ПШП Мадхудвише, 14 февраля 1970)*


4Б. Ещё насчёт Сознания Кришны и судьбы мудх-материалистов.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> даже если Бога нет, человек, верящий в Него проживает благочестивую жизнь и получает хорошее рождение.


Или не получает, если, например, постится в смешанный экадаши: 
12.204. Если человек соблюдает обет Экадаши, смешанный с Дашами, он потеряет своих детей и после смерти отправится по пути в ад.
205. Человек никогда не должен соблюдать Экадаши, когда он смешан с Дашами. Если он соблюдает такой обет, его благочестие, накопленное за прошедшие 100 лет, будут нейтрализовано.
219. Те, кто очень горд своим бедным запасом знаний, те, кто постится на Экадаши, смешанный с Дашами, будут страдать в аду в течение периода 71-го цикла из четырёх юг, в которые правит Ману.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Если Бог есть, и мы верим в него, то мы ничего не теряем


Теряем упущенное время.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Теряем упущенное время.


Совершенно верно. Вера бессмысленна, нужно живое ощущение Бога.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Совершенно верно. Вера бессмысленна, нужно живое ощущение Бога.


Сначала нужна вера. Без веры никакие ощущения не появятся.
Вера - это начальный этап знаний. 
Сначала я верю, потом получаю знания об этом и постепенно, практикуя, приходит непосредственный опыт, подтверждение полученным знаниям.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Сходное учение с Дидро есть у Госалы: 
Живые существа, согласно Госале, не имеют кармы и должны находиться в мире 8 400 тысяч эонов, после чего смогут обрести освобождение без каких-либо усилий. Будда находил такое учение Госалы «преступным». Фатализм ньяти Будда считал наиболее опасным из всех заблуждений, а самого Госалу критиковал значительно больше, чем любых других духовных учителей того времени[9].

А есть ли аналог пари Паскаля на Востоке? Перед каким выбором ставит Кришна Арджуну?

Поэтому, раз уж ты оказался в этом бренном, полном страданий мире, целиком посвяти себя любовному служению Мне Бг 9.33

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Совершенно верно. Вера бессмысленна, нужно живое ощущение Бога.


Как раз всё с точностью наоборот.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Сначала нужна вера. Без веры никакие ощущения не появятся.
> Вера - это начальный этап знаний. 
> Сначала я верю, потом получаю знания об этом и постепенно, практикуя, приходит непосредственный опыт, подтверждение полученным знаниям.


Нет, большинство людей приходят к Богу исключительно после спонтанных опытов ощущения Бога, у некоторых они относительно неглубокие, у других очень глубокие, переворачивающие мировоззрение:




> Вивекананда пришел к Рамакришне и сказал: «Бога нет! Я могу это доказать — Бога нет!» Он был очень логичный, скептический человек, образованный, образованный в традициях западно-философской мысли. А Рамакришна был необразованным, неграмотным: «Ладно, доказывай», — сказал он.
> Вивекананда долго говорил, выложив все имевшиеся у него доказательства. Рамакришна слушал-слушал и потом сказал- «А вот мое внутреннее чувство говорит, что Он есть, и это решающий авторитет. Все, что ты говоришь, — это аргументация. *А что говорит твое внутреннее чувство?»*
> Вивекананде это даже и в голову не приходило. Он пожал плечами. Он начитался книг, понабрался аргументов, доказательств за и против и на основе этих доказательств попытался прийти к выводу о существовании или несуществовании Бога. Но он не вглядывался внутрь, не спрашивал свое внутреннее чувство.
> Это очень глупо, но скептический ум на самом деле глуп, логический ум на самом деле глуп.
> «Твои аргументы правильны, они доставили мне удовольствие, — сказал Рамакришна, — но что я могу поделать? Ведь я же знаю! Мое внутреннее чувство говорит, что Он есть. Точно так же, как говорит, что я счастлив, что я болен, что я печален, что у меня болит живот, что сегодня я себя неважно чувствую, точно так же мое внутреннее чувство говорит, что есть Бог. Это не вопрос, по которому можно спорить».
> И Рамакришна добавил: «Я не могу этого доказать, но, если хочешь, я могу тебе это показать». До сих пор никто не говорил Вивекананде, что Бога можно показать. И прежде, чем он смог что-то сказать, Рамакришна прыгнул — а это был неистовый человек — он прыгнул и коснулся ногами груди Вивекананды. И что-то произошло, подпрыгнула какая-то энергия, и Вивекананда впал в транс, продолжавшийся три часа.
> А когда он открыл глаза, это был уже совершенно другой человек. «Ну что ты на это скажешь? — спросил Рамакришна. — Так что, есть Бог или нет Бога? *Что теперь говорит твое внутреннее чувство?»*
> А тот пребывал в таком покое, в таком безмолвии, которого он никогда прежде не знал. И такое ликование было внутри, такое блаженство, такое переливающее через край блаженство... И ему ничего не оставалось, как поклониться и, коснувшись ног Рамакришны, промолвить: «Да, Бог есть».
> http://www.ezobox.ru/osho/books/125/read/147.html

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Правильное возражение - верю, потому что мне это нравится, это соответствует моей природе, так я раскрываю себя. Поэтому, есть Он или нет, я в любом случае ничего не теряю, ведь следую своей природе.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Нет, большинство людей приходят к Богу исключительно после спонтанных опытов ощущения Бога, у некоторых они относительно неглубокие, у других очень глубокие, переворачивающие мировоззрение:


Не согласен. Если нет знаний о Боге, как к нему можно прийти? 
http://vrajendra.ru/article/vera_i_znanie/

----------


## Sebastyan

> Правильное возражение - верю, потому что мне это нравится.


Вера - это симптом самскар и симптом отсутстия ощущения Бога. Вера нужна чтобы попасть в какую-нибудь конфессию и принять какой-нибудь "символ веры" (набор постулатов-самскар).

Нужна не вера, а живое чувство Бога



> Можно так выразиться, что высшее существо, или бесконечное сознание, есть родитель Брахмы, Вишну, Шивы и других. Только этому бесконечному сознанию стоит поклоняться и молиться. Но нет смысла приглашать его при поклонении, никакие мантры не подходят для поклонений, потому как оно настолько близко, что не нуждается в приглашении. Это вездесущее Я всего. Понимание этого бесконечного сознания, без усилий, является единственно лучшей формой поклонения ему.
> https://itexts.net/avtor-lilia-valmi...d/page-30.html

----------


## Sebastyan

> Не согласен. Если нет знаний о Боге, как к нему можно прийти?


Отбросив все концептуализации и погрузившись в источник своей самости, то есть просто поместив внимание туда, где обычно рождаются чувства (любовь, восторг).

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Отбросив все концептуализации и погрузившись в источник своей самости, то есть просто поместив внимание туда, где обычно рождаются чувства (любовь, восторг).


Если речь идет о Кришне, то не думаю, что Он на столько прост. Если нет, то о ком?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> 69-08 Если принять, что Кришна есть всё, тогда всё, к чему стремятся Миссия Рамакришны и группа Махариши, тоже есть Кришна, но Кришна говорит, что хотя все сущее есть его экспансии, Он не пребывает во всем. В своем материальном опыте мы тоже видим, что, в конечном итоге, все происходит из солнечного света, но это не значит, что всё есть солнечный свет. Напротив, некоторые вещи заслоняют солнечный свет и создают тень.
> Миссия Рамакришны или деятельность Махариши суть не что иное, как экспансии энергии Кришны, но их деятельность заслоняет Кришну. Поэтому она называется майей. Майя не существует сама по себе, без Кришны, но она заслоняет Кришну. В точности как облака, которые являются порождением солнечного света — облака не существуют сами по себе — но там, где есть облака, солнечный свет оказывается закрыт ими. Поэтому это майя.
> Майя — это то, что не существует независимо от Бога, но ее дело — заслонять Бога. Подобным образом, и Миссия Рамакришны, и группа Махариши не существуют сами по себе, независимо от Кришны, но их деятельность подобна облакам, заслоняющим Кришну. На самом деле, они никогда не проповедуют прямо сознание Кришны. С другой стороны, они делают что-то, чтобы заслонить сознание Кришны. Хотя вода возникает из огня, лить воду в горящий огонь не следует. Не нужно смешивать сознание Кришны с Миссией Рамакришны или чем-то еще. Мы должны представлять сознание Кришны в его чистой форме. *(ПШП Джая-Говинде, 13 августа 1969)*
> 68-01 Я очень горжусь таким глупым и негодным учеником как ты. Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху называл себя глупцом и негодяем, не способным понять Веданту. На самом деле, в наше время люди в большинстве своем не способны понять Веданту. Однажды я видел здесь Свами Правхавананду и говорил с ним. Если хочешь знать, каким он мне показался, то я тебе скажу: великий негодяй. Я знаю, что это состояние характерно для Миссии Рамакришны, начиная с Вивекананды и до наших дней — все живут, не задумываясь, погрузившись в приятный самообман. Правхавананда сказал, что в прошлой свой жизни Рамакришна был Господом Чайтаньей. Мало того, они говорят, что еще раньше он был Рамой и Кришной. Если он действительно был Рамой, Кришной и Господом Чайтаньей, тогда почему так много противоречий между Рамой, Кришной и Господом Чайтаньей, с одной стороны, и Рамахамсой (Рамакришной Парамахамсой), с другой? Ты думаешь, Рамахамса был Господом Чайтаньей, и всего через 400 лет перевернул всю философию? Господь Чайтанья проповедовал поклонение Кришне. Кришна говорил, что нужно поклоняться Ему, Кришне. Как же случилось, что Рамахамса поклоняется материальной богине Кали? Вот вопрос. И это мошенничество распространилось по всему миру. Поэтому мы должны быть очень осторожны в понимании сознания Кришны. Если мы всегда будем чувствовать себя негодяями, пытающимися понять Кришну таким, как Он описан в Бхагавад-гите и в другой ведической литературе, если будем пытаться понять Его через посредство истинной ученической преемственности, тогда мы получим истинное знание. Идея в том, что каждый должен ставить себя в такое положение, как будто он ничего не знает. Это положение безопасно. Но как только человек говорит, что знает все, да еще, что в прошлом он был тем-то и тем-то, это точно мошенник. Я знаю, что ты пытаешься получать знание из надежного источника, и ты не такой гордый и самоуверенный, как те глупцы, которые уверены, что знают всё. Я очень ценю твое смирение. *(ПШП Джанардане, 21 января 1968)*
> 68-02 Я очень доволен твоими ответами на вопросы на Иштагоштхи. Такая встреча называется Иштагоштхи, а не Иштагошхи. Ты также знаешь, что если Рамакришна поклоняется Кали, это делает его человеком третьего сорта. В Бхагавад-гите сказано, что если человек поколоняется полубогам, таким как Брахма, Шива, Индра, Чандра или полубогиням — Кали, Дурге, Сарасвати и т.д. — это значит, он утратил разум.
> Если же человек потерял разум, как он может быть воплощением Бога? Человек, потерявший разум, не причисляется даже к высшим слоям человеческого общества. Так что, согласно Бхагавад-гите, Рамакришна — мошенник. Вивекананда таже не является даже просто умным человеком, потому что он принял Рамакришну за воплощение Бога. Этот Рамакришна, которого на самом деле зовут Гададхара Чаттерджи, объявил себя одновременно Рамой и Кришной. Если кто-то принимает его именно так, можно ли считать такого человека разумным? Предположим, приходит к тебе человек и говорит, что он президент Джонсон, а ты, как дурак, принимаешь этого притворщика за президента Джонсона. Можно ли считать тебя очень разумным? Вивекананда не был даже просто разумным человеком, поскольку без всяких доказательств принял Гададхару Чаттерджи за воплощение Бога. Мы принимаем Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, на основании утверждений ведической литературы.
> В ведичекой литературе нет подтверждения тому, что обычный разумный человек, поклоняясь богине Кали, может стать воплощением Бога. Богиня Кали есть божественная мать для всех обусловленных душ, но не для свободных. В ведической литературе также нет указаний на то, что можно получить хотя бы освобождение, поклоняясь богине Кали. Она является главным надзирателем тюрьмы под названием «материальный мир».
> Поклоняясь Кали или Дурге, можно получить кое-какие материальные блага, но невозможно получить освобождение путем поклонения таким полубогиням, что у же говорить о том, чтобы сделаться воплощением Бога. Так что разговоры о том, что Рамакришна стал воплощением Бога, поклоняясь Кали не опираются на авторитет ачарий, поэтому все это ложная пропаганда. Поэтому тот, кто следует ей, этой лживой пропаганде, введен в заблуждение, по крайней мере, в том, что касается его духовной жизни. *(ПШП Сатсварупе, 25 февраля 1968)*


Почему мало кто изучает наследие Шрилы Прабхупады? Чую, что скоро и этот тред превратится в обсуждение "опытов" майавади или "опытов" исихастов.  :sed: 



> раса хоите рати-шраддха какхана-и хайа на 
> шраддха хоите рати чхада бхагавата гайа на (14)
> раса – наслаждения; хоите – из; рати-шраддха – вера, основывающаяся на трансцендентной привязанности; какхана-и – никогда; хайа на – не может существовать; шраддха хоите – из веры; рати – привязанность; чхада – без; бхагавата – преданный или книга Бхагаватам; гайа на – никогда не воспевает. 
> Раса, наслаждение преданным служением, никогда не предшествует рати, трансцендентной привязанности, или _шраддхе, надлежащей вере_. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (или осознавший свою природу преданный) всегда утверждает, что _рати развивается из шраддхи, а не наоборот_.  
> *Пракрита-раса шата-душини*

----------


## Андрон

> Сначала нужна вера. Вера - это начальный этап знаний. 
> Сначала я верю, потом получаю знания об этом и постепенно, практикуя, приходит непосредственный опыт, подтверждение полученным знаниям.


Согласен, вера - важнейший этап на духовном пути.
Я сам начинал с веры, когда еще не было ни знаний, ни духовного опыта.
Вера мотивирует нас на поиски. Пример: кладоискатели копают в месте, указанном на карте.
Но можно получить знания и опыт, минуя веру. Пример: Солнце мы знаем с детства, вера в него уже не нужна.




> Вера бессмысленна, нужно живое ощущение Бога.


Тоже согласен! Вера - лишь промежуточный этап - и опасно на нем задерживаться - вера может превратиться в фанатизм.
Пример: если кладоискатели перерыли все, но клада не нашли - стоит прекратить поиски! Возможно карта неверна.
"*Доверяй - но проверяй*" - очень правильный подход!
Вера нужна, чтобы быстро обрести знание и получить живой духовный опыт - и жить уже им!
"*Вера - это знание в сердце*". (Пророк Мухаммад)

----------


## Андрон

"*По вере вашей да будет вам*" (Мф 9:29) - фраза, которой Христос исцелял людей.
Она позволяет понимать, принимать и любить атеистов и верующих любых конфессий.
Действительно, вера может определять всю жизнь человека.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Согласен, вера - важнейший этап на духовном пути.
> 
> Тоже согласен! Вера - лишь промежуточный этап - и опасно на нем задерживаться - вера может превратиться в фанатизм.


Это правильно, что Вы согласны с обеими точками зрения - это и есть недвойственность.

Вообще если настаивать на нектотором утверждении, которое не содержит всей полноты истины, то начинают расти "пузыри двойственности" (появляются противоположные доктрины)

Например, христиане настаивали, что Христос - Бог и появилось Арианство и прочие течения, оспаривающие божественность Христа. Только с позиций недвойственности можно видеть и божественность Христа и понимать противников, которые интуитивно чувствовали, что точно также через любого может провится божественность (Атман)

Аналогично обстоит дело и с Кришной, чем настойчивее кто-то доказывает его Божественность, тем тверже звучит мнение оппонентов (тех же христин, например)

Это как если Вы нажимаете пальцем на натянутую мембрану, чем глубже ямка, тем выше холмик с обратной стороны....

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> В истории философии есть аргумент в защиту веры, который известен под названием «пари Паскаля». Его излагает Блез Паскаль в своем произведении «Мысли». Вкратце, он сводится к следующим тезисам: мы не знаем, есть бог или его нет. Верить нам в него или не верить? Если бог есть, то, веря в него, мы обретаем все его блага в будущей жизни, а если его нет, то при своей вере ничего от этого не теряем. Если же мы не верим в него, а он есть, то мы проигрываем и теряем его блага. То есть, неверие – однозначно проигрыш, а вера – однозначно выигрыш.
> 
> Против этого аргумента можно возражать.


Возражать неразумно. Если жизнь одна, как говорят  ортодоксальные христиане, то надо попробовать спастись, как спаслись потерпевшие в Андах игроки команды Old Cristians в 1972 году, которым пришлось есть замороженные тела своих погибших товарищей, шить спальные мешки из обшивки самолёта и совершить 10-дневный горный переход. А если жизней много, то тем более - почему бы не рискнуть?

*Кто выиграл пари Паскаля?*

Сначала попытаемся еще раз, несколько с другой точки зрения, ответить на вопрос: почему в человеческом обществе всегда существовало, существует и будет существовать множество верований, обрядов и форм духовной практики? Если духовная реальность одна, то почему разные религии описывают ее по-разному? Почему представители разных религий постоянно сражаются между собой, огульно осуждая своих соперников на вечные муки в аду?

Сразу скажем, что этим религия очень невыгодно отличается от науки. Действительно, при всей ярости научных споров, ученые, по крайней мере, не опускаются до того, чтобы проклинать своих оппонентов на адские муки, да и побеждают в этих спорах не те, кто имеет возможность сжечь своих противников на костре, а те, кто способен объективно доказать свою правоту. Видя это, поневоле задумаешься, стоит ли вообще хоть как-то связывать свою жизнь с поисками Бога? Чтобы ответить на эти вопросы, рассмотрим сначала знаменитый математический аргумент в пользу принятия религии, называемый «пари Паскаля», и не менее знаменитое и тоже, на первый взгляд, убедительное опровержение этого аргумента атеистами.

Аргумент этот - применение математической теории игр к сфере религии. Вот как рассуждал Паскаль: «Жизнь наша подобна игре. Бог есть или же Его нет. Разум тут ничего решить не может. Нас разделяет бесконечный хаос. На краю этой бесконечности разыгрывается игра, исход которой неизвестен. На что вы будете ставить?»

Его ответ однозначен: разумный человек должен выбрать Бога. Если после смерти вдруг окажется, что Бога не существует и что вера в Него была напрасной, то человек ничего или почти ничего не потеряет. На самом деле это сможет прожить свою жизнь даже более счастливо по сравнению со своими неверующими друзьями. Однако если Бог, небеса и ад все же существуют, то этот человек попадет на небеса, тогда как его друзья-скептики попадут в ад, потеряв при этом абсолютно все.

«Убийственный» атеистический ответ на пари Паскаля: «Нельзя попасть в рай одной религии, не попав одновременно в ад всех остальных». Вот что пишет один из современных оппонентов этого пари:
«Согласитесь, обидно будет, если ты всю жизнь был рабом божьим, а правы оказались иудаисты, и вас ждет ад. Равно как и наоборот. А может быть, были правы язычники Древней Руси? Или древние греки? Флагелланты? Альбигойцы? Ведь они все верят - или верили - в то, что спасутся только они»

Разумеется, атеисты опускают очень важную часть аргумента Паскаля: жизнь верующего человека, независимо от вечной награды за нее, сама по себе, как правило, счастливее жизни атеиста.

«Чем вы рискуете, сделав такой выбор? Вы станете верным, честным, смиренным, благодарным, творящим добро человеком, способным к искренней, истинной дружбе. Да, разумеется, для вас будут заказаны низменные наслаждения - слава, сладострастие, но разве вы ничего не получите взамен? Говорю вам, вы много выиграете даже в этой жизни, и с каждым шагом по избранному пути все несомненнее будет для вас выигрыш и все ничтожнее то, против чего вы поставили на несомненное и бесконечное, ничем при этом не пожертвовав».

И тем не менее аргумент атеистов достаточно сильный. Всем же известно, что религии, как правило, не жалуют иноверцев и сулят им адские муки только на основании иной конфессиональной принадлежности. Однако аргумент этот звучит убедительно только для людей, незнакомых со священными писаниями. Сами по себе священные писания не опускаются до таких утверждений - делают это всегда их невежественные и фанатичные последователи. Священные писания предостерегают не от следования другим религиям, а от неправильного следования заповедям религии.

Вот что, например, об этом в сказано в Коране: «Если бы только они исполняли Тору и Евангелие и то, что ниспослано им от Господа, они имели бы довольство и счастье и под ногами, и на небе» (5:66). Про истинных христиан там же сказано: «Несомненно, убедишься ты, что больше всех дружелюбны к уверовавшим те, кто говорят: "Воистину, христиане мы". Это потому, что среди них есть ученые и монахи, и потому, что они не горды» (5:82).

Да, разные религии несколько по-разному описывают природу Абсолютной Истины и спорят между собой. Мы поговорим подробнее об этом феномене в следующей главе. Здесь же достаточно сказать, что этические учения всех религий в значительной степени совпадают, отличаясь между собой в деталях: сострадание, смирение, правдивость, чистота и любовь - это добродетели, которые стремятся утвердить в человеке все без исключения настоящие религии. Запрет на воровство, прелюбодеяние и убийство тоже есть в каждой из них. Иначе говоря, все религии более или менее одинаково описывают минимальные условия, которые должен соблюсти человек, чтобы получить хоть какой-то реальный опыт присутствия Бога.

Именно об этом универсальном, а не узко конфессиональном идеале поведения духовного человека и пишет Паскаль. Пожалуй, самый научный подход к проблеме различия заповедей в разных религиях показывает Патанджали Муни в «Йога-сутре». Описывая пять запретов йоги, начиная с ахимсы, непричинения боли другим живым существам, они объясняет, что нарушение этих заповедей оскверняет ум человека и без всякой необходимости возбуждает его, таким образом мешая ему сосредоточиться на постижении Духа. Суть всех заповедей сводится именно к этому.

В разных религиях заповеди могут отличаться по степени строгости творцы религий понимали, по понятным причинам что нельзя требовать от своей паствы невозможного, но в конечном счете все они помогают человеку как-то регламентировать свою жизнь и привести ум в более спокойное, чистое состояние, позволяющее получить духовный опыт.

Что же касается ада и рая, то самое беспристрастное и короткое описание их дается «Бхагавата-пуране» (11.19.51): «Ад - это место, где преобладает невежество, а рай - место, где преобладает благость»*.
Ум, оскверненный нарушением заповедей религии, естественным образом влечет человека в те места, где преобладает невежество, а невежество всегда вызывает страдания, имя которым ад. Адские планеты - миры невежества и тьмы. Попадание на них - это не произвольный акт мести ревнивого Бога, наказывающего человека за принадлежность к «неправильной» религии, а закономерный и естественный результат взращивания человеком в своем уме определенных склонностей, то же самое относится и к райским планетам.

Таким образом, аргумент атеистов против пари Паскаля не слишком состоятелен. Осталось только ответить на вопрос, почему столь яростно и непримиримо последователи разных вер относятся друг к другу? Вот как отвечает на этот вопрос учитель вайшнавизма Бхактивинода Тхакур:

«Сектантский подход всегда сопутствует [поискам] Абсолютной Истины. Когда великие учителя описывают Истину и дают наставления [о методах Ее постижения], их наставления свободны от сектантского духа. Но правила, полученные по цепи ученической преемственности, касающиеся цели наших устремлений и методов достижения этой цели, меняются со временем в зависимости от менталитета людей и места их проживания. Правила, которым следуют в одной общине или в одной религии, не обязательно принимаются в других общинах или в другой религии. Постепенно члены одной общины или одной религии начинают считать свои правила и принципы единственно верными и развивают в себе ненависть и презрение к правилам и принципам, которым следуют представители других религий, воспринимая их как нечто низшее»**.

Иначе говоря, причина бесконечных споров фанатичных последователей одной религии с не менее фанатичными последователями другой кроется во взращенной человеческой гордыней склонности абсолютизировать собственную правоту. Абсолютизация собственной правоты включается от имени Бога в религиозные догматы и становится поводом для религиозных войн, хотя истинная причина этих войн точно такая же, как любых других войн, - гордыня как изначальное проявление человеческого невежества. И наоборот, универсальным признаком по-настоящему верующего человека является смирение.

Непонимание духовного смысла совершаемых обрядов и заповедей и недостаток собственного духовного опыта заставляют людей воспринимать обряды как некий магический ритуал, малейшее отступление от которого в их глазах равносильно отпадению от милости Бога. Так незначительные детали заслоняют от фанатичных последователей духовную суть их учения, а обращение «неверных» становится единственно доступной для них формой «духовной практики». Все это - порождение базовой подмены, когда глубинная внутренняя духовная жизнь и бескомпромиссный поиск Истины, основанные на смирении, подменяются внешними достижениями, внешней строгостью исполнения обрядов, победами и успехами в расширении «единственно верной» религии, основанными на гордыне.

Подведем итог этому разделу словами того же Бхактивинода Тхакура: «Степень пристрастия человека к бессмысленным спорам обратно пропорциональна степени его заинтересованности в поисках Бога»***
 ________________________________________________________________
*См. белее подробнее о невежестве и благости в четвертой главе этой книги.
 **Бхактивинода Тхакур. Кришна-самхита. Введение.
 ***Бхактивинода Тхакур. Шри Чайтанья шикшамрита
________________________________________________________________
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Параллели

----------


## Sebastyan

> Таким образом, аргумент атеистов против пари Паскаля не слишком состоятелен. Осталось только ответить на вопрос, почему столь яростно и непримиримо последователи разных вер относятся друг к другу? Вот как отвечает на этот вопрос учитель вайшнавизма Бхактивинода Тхакур:
> 
> «Сектантский подход всегда сопутствует [поискам] Абсолютной Истины. Когда великие учителя описывают Истину и дают наставления [о методах Ее постижения], их наставления свободны от сектантского духа. Но правила, полученные по цепи ученической преемственности, касающиеся цели наших устремлений и методов достижения этой цели, меняются со временем в зависимости от менталитета людей и места их проживания. Правила, которым следуют в одной общине или в одной религии, не обязательно принимаются в других общинах или в другой религии. Постепенно члены одной общины или одной религии начинают считать свои правила и принципы единственно верными и развивают в себе ненависть и презрение к правилам и принципам, которым следуют представители других религий, воспринимая их как нечто низшее»**.
> 
> *Иначе говоря, причина бесконечных споров фанатичных последователей одной религии с не менее фанатичными последователями другой кроется во взращенной человеческой гордыней склонности абсолютизировать собственную правоту.* Абсолютизация собственной правоты включается от имени Бога в религиозные догматы и становится поводом для религиозных войн, хотя истинная причина этих войн точно такая же, как любых других войн, - гордыня как изначальное проявление человеческого невежества. И наоборот, универсальным признаком по-настоящему верующего человека является смирение.
> 
> Непонимание духовного смысла совершаемых обрядов и заповедей и недостаток собственного духовного опыта заставляют людей воспринимать обряды как некий магический ритуал, малейшее отступление от которого в их глазах равносильно отпадению от милости Бога. Так незначительные детали заслоняют от фанатичных последователей духовную суть их учения, а обращение «неверных» становится единственно доступной для них формой «духовной практики». Все это - порождение базовой подмены, когда глубинная внутренняя духовная жизнь и бескомпромиссный поиск Истины, основанные на смирении, подменяются внешними достижениями, внешней строгостью исполнения обрядов, победами и успехами в расширении «единственно верной» религии, основанными на гордыне.
> 
> Подведем итог этому разделу словами того же Бхактивинода Тхакура: «Степень пристрастия человека к бессмысленным спорам обратно пропорциональна степени его заинтересованности в поисках Бога»***
> ...


Все же это только часть истины, причина в сакрализации "писаний". Нужно понимать, что религиозные тексты могут содержать и ошибки и неточности и, самое главное, в них нет и не может быть ВСЕЙ ПОЛНОТЫ ЗНАНИЙ.

Вторая проблема, - это непонимание божественного промысла относительно т.н. атеистической науки.
Она не менее сакральна, чем "священные писания"...



> "Всякий, кто серьезно занимается наукой, приходит к осознанию того, что *в законах природы проявляется Дух, который намного выше человеческого, - Дух, пред лицом которого мы с нашими ограниченными силами должны ощущать собственную немощь. В этом смысле научные поиски приводят к религиозному чувству особого рода*, которое действительно во многом отличается от религиозности более наивной". (Высказывание, сделанное Эйнштейном в 1936 г. Цит. по: Dukas and Hoffmann, Albert Einstein: The Human Side, Princeton University Press, 1979, 33).

----------


## Андрон

> Это правильно, что Вы согласны с обеими точками зрения - это и есть недвойственность.


Скорее это Двайта-Адвайта, или Бхеда-Абхеда.
В Адвайте (Не-Двойственности) есть оттенок отрицания Двойственности (Различий), их иллюзорности.
Для меня же важны оба утверждения - как две ступени одного пути. Они различны - но едины!
Поэтому в ответе я объединил два различных утверждения, кажущихся противоположными.
Адвайтист ответил бы что-то вроде: "Не копайтесь в иллюзии - всё есть Брахман!"  :biggrin1: 




> Вообще если настаивать на нектотором утверждении, которое не содержит всей полноты истины, то начинают расти "пузыри двойственности" (появляются противоположные доктрины).
> Это как если Вы нажимаете пальцем на натянутую мембрану, чем глубже ямка, тем выше холмик с обратной стороны....


Да - Вы недавно приводили отличную притчу про Будду - как раз по теме.
Бог (Совершенство) - это центр равновесия, любое отклонение от которого приводит к появлению несовершенства.
Отклонения от совершенства могут быть в противоположные стороны - поэтому и помощь разным людям противоположна.
"Человек никогда не станет йогом, если он ест *слишком много или слишком мало*, спит слишком много или спит недостаточно". (БГ 6.16)
Также и Бога надо постигать во всех аспектах, не делая слишком сильный акцент на одном:
"*Абсолютную Истину постигают в трех аспектах, которые неотличны друг от друга. Их называют Брахманом, Параматмой и Бхагаваном*". (БГ 2.2)




> Например, христиане настаивали, что Христос - Бог и появилось Арианство и прочие течения, оспаривающие божественность Христа. Только с позиций недвойственности можно видеть и божественность Христа и понимать противников, которые интуитивно чувствовали, что точно также через любого может провится божественность (Атман)


Христос - БогоЧеловек - Истинный Бог и Истинный Человек одновременно:
"Иисус Христос есть истинный Бог и истинный Человек, единосущный Отцу по Божеству и единосущный нам по человечеству, подобный нам во всем, кроме греха. Один и тот же Христос, Сын, Господь, Единородный, познаваемый в двух природах неслиянно, неизменно, нераздельно, неразлучно; различие Его природ никогда не исчезает от их соединения, но свойства каждой из двух природ соединяются в одном лице и одной ипостаси". (Постановление IV Вселенского Собора)




> Аналогично обстоит дело и с Кришной, чем настойчивее кто-то доказывает его Божественность, тем тверже звучит мнение оппонентов (тех же христин, например)


Кришна тоже - Бог, но для самых близких Он - просто друг или возлюбленный!
Человеческий аспект Христа, Кришны и других очень важен, потому что позволяет нам брать личный пример с них - мы можем стать подобными по качествам, понять их настроение, ощутить истинную близость с ними.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Еще будучи приверженцем естественной религии, Дидро в одном из своих произведений говорит о «пари Паскаля»: разве такой веры хочет от нас бог? Веры корыстной, рассчитанной на выгоду? Нет, такая вера не оправдывает верующего.
> 
> Второе столкновение с «пари Паскаля» у Дидро происходит уже в атеистический период его творчества. И он выдвигает гениальный контраргумент, ставя «пари Паскаля» с ног на голову. Если Бог есть, и мы верим в него, то мы ничего не теряем. Однако, если Бог есть и мы не верим в него, то мы также ничего не теряем, поскольку он настолько благ, что за наше неверие не будет подвергать нас вечным мукам. Вечные мучения за неверие противоречат благости Бога. И, не веря в Бога, мы оказываемся ближе к разуму в земной жизни, ничего не теряя в жизни вечной.


У Шрилы Прабхупады тоже выигрыш в обоих случаях, но наоборот: веря в Бога, мы оказываемся ближе к разуму в земной жизни, ничего не теряя в жизни вечной.

*А вдруг Кришна не Бог?*

Однажды кто-то спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду: «Вы так много работаете, вы от многого отказались. А вдруг Кришна не Бог?»

Прабхупада ответил: «Даже если Кришна не Бог, никто не наслаждается жизнью больше, чем преданные. У нас самое лучшее общение, самый лучший прасад, мы танцуем, поем, у нас есть замечательные темы для обсуждения. Даже если Кришнане Бог, у нас все равно будет все самое лучшее».

И затем Прабхупада добавил: «Но все же, Кришна — Бог»

Источник - сайт президента Симферопольского храма Экабхакты прабху

----------


## Андрон

> «*Нельзя попасть в рай одной религии, не попав одновременно в ад всех остальных*»


 :biggrin1:  :biggrin1:  :biggrin1: 
В точку!!! Поэтому Бог и говорит: "Оставь все религии и предайся Мне одному"! (БГ 18.66)

----------


## Sebastyan

> Скорее это Двайта-Адвайта, или Бхеда-Абхеда.
> В Адвайте (Не-Двойственности) есть оттенок отрицания Двойственности (Различий), их иллюзорности.
> Для меня же важны оба утверждения - как две ступени одного пути. Они различны - но едины!
> Поэтому в ответе я объединил два различных утверждения, кажущихся противоположными.


Не всякое утверждение содержит в себе такую двойственность. Двойственность - это следствие неточности формулировки.
Например, 2+2=4 тут нет никакой двойственности, истина выражена ТОЧНО и ОДНОЗНАЧНО




> Христос - БогоЧеловек - Истинный Бог и Истинный Человек одновременно:
> "Иисус Христос есть истинный Бог и истинный Человек, единосущный Отцу по Божеству и единосущный нам по человечеству, подобный нам во всем, кроме греха. Один и тот же Христос, Сын, Господь, Единородный, познаваемый в двух природах неслиянно, неизменно, нераздельно, неразлучно; различие Его природ никогда не исчезает от их соединения, но свойства каждой из двух природ соединяются в одном лице и одной ипостаси". (Постановление IV Вселенского Собора)
> 
> 
> Кришна тоже - Бог, но для самых близких Он - просто друг или возлюбленный!
> Человеческий аспект Христа, Кришны и других очень важен, потому что позволяет нам брать личный пример с них - мы можем стать подобными по качествам, понять их настроение, ощутить истинную близость с ними.


Это описание Христа следствие конкретной концептуальной доктрины, из вайшнавской системы, Вы описывали бы его иначе.

Если следовать приведенной Вами терминологии, то нельзя сказать, что Кришна тоже БогоЧеловек.
Кришна не был человеком, он был, судя по описанию его физ. тела, гибридом двух рас - человеческой и другой расы, курирующей людей (управляющей ими) в то время на соответствующей территории.

----------


## Sebastyan

> В точку!!! Поэтому Бог и говорит: "Оставь все религии и предайся Мне одному"! (БГ 18.66)


А вот тут другой Бог (по-Вашему БогоЧеловек) предлагает не верить Вашему Богу:

«Все, сколько их ни приходило предо Мною, суть воры и разбойники. — Вор приходит только для того, чтобы украсть, убить и погубить, Я есмь Пастырь добрый и жизнь Мою полагаю за овец. — И будет одно стадо и один Пастырь» (Иоан. X, 8 — 16)

----------


## Андрон

> Не всякое утверждение содержит в себе такую двойственность. Двойственность - это следствие неточности формулировки.
> Например, 2+2=4 тут нет никакой двойственности, истина выражена ТОЧНО и ОДНОЗНАЧНО


Здесь стоит разобраться, что же такое Двойственность, Многообразие, Различие...
И в чем их Иллюзорность. С точки зрения Адвайты и других философий. Я не большой их знаток.




> Это описание Христа следствие конкретной концептуальной доктрины, из вайшнавской системы, Вы описывали бы его иначе.


Не стоит смотреть на Христа через призму какой-либо системы, религии или философии.
Т.е. сквозь призму ограниченного Разума. Бога можно понять лишь сердцем, душой, Духом.
Я привел наиболее близкое мне, мое личное, восприятие, и привел близкую цитату.




> Если следовать приведенной Вами терминологии, то нельзя сказать, что Кришна тоже БогоЧеловек.
> Кришна не был человеком, он был, судя по описанию его физ. тела, гибридом двух рас - человеческой и другой расы, курирующей людей (управляющей ими) в то время на соответствующей территории.


Есть и совсем нечеловеческие воплощения Бога - Нарасимха (БогоЛев), Хануман (БогоОбезьяна), Ганеша (БогоСлон).
Но важно, что у них всех есть близкая и понятная нам природа и качества, позволяющие учиться у них на личном примере.

----------


## Андрон

> «Все, сколько их ни приходило предо Мною, суть воры и разбойники».(Иоан. X, 8 — 16)


Про вора Он точно подметил  :biggrin1: 



> «Все, сколько их ни приходило предо Мною, суть воры и разбойники. — Вор приходит только для того, чтобы украсть, убить и погубить, Я есмь Пастырь добрый и жизнь Мою полагаю за овец. — И будет одно стадо и один Пастырь» (Иоан. X, 8 — 16)


Думаю, Христос имел в виду только приходивших на той территории, где Он проповедовал:
"Я послан только к погибшим овцам дома Израилева". (Мф 15:24)

"Иисус сказал ему: Я есмь путь и истина и жизнь; никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня". (Ин 14:6)
Через Христа - значит через Его учение, которое заключается в Любви и Духе Святом, которые едины во всех религиях.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Не стоит смотреть на Христа через призму какой-либо системы, религии или философии.


Но Вы же сами и предложили эту призму, когда начали описывать БогоЧеловека в рамках концепций христианства






> Есть и совсем нечеловеческие воплощения Бога - Нарасимха (БогоЛев), Хануман (БогоОбезьяна), Ганеша (БогоСлон).
> Но важно, что у них всех есть близкая и понятная нам природа и качества, позволяющие учиться у них на личном примере.


Это верно лишь отчасти,  представим следующую ситуацию.
Пусть есть две разумные цивилизации - цивилизация разумных мышей и цивилизация разумных котов.
В каждой цивилизации есть свои просветленные, познавшие Атмана.
То есть, мышиному просветленному  Бог являлся в самадхи в форме мыши, а просветленные коты видели Бога в форме Кота.

Конечно, есть общие истины, верные и для мышиного царства и для кошачьего.

Однако, когда просветленный кот учит мышей предаться ему, как Богу, то тут есть риск не верно понять кота, не заметить, что речь идет про Атмана, а не про цивилизацию котов, питающуюся мышами...

----------


## Андрон

> Но Вы же сами и предложили эту призму, когда начали описывать БогоЧеловека в рамках концепций христианства


Я иногда цитирую слова, которые мне по душе, а сам живу сердцем.




> когда просветленный кот учит мышей предаться ему, как Богу


 :biggrin1:  намек понял  :biggrin1: 




> есть риск не верно понять кота, не заметить, что речь идет про Атмана, а не про цивилизацию котов, питающуюся мышами...


Риск есть всегда, и очень высокий - но это вина не только религий, но и самих людей:
"Входите тесными вратами, потому что широки врата и пространен путь, ведущие в погибель, и многие идут ими;
потому что тесны врата и узок путь, ведущие в жизнь, и немногие находят их". (Мф 7:13-14)

По-моему, если рассматривать Бхагавад-Гиту в целом, то все понятно -
даже приведенных ниже слов вполне достаточно, чтобы предаться Богу:
"*Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходят знание. Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня*". (БГ 15.15)
"*Верховный Господь пребывает в сердце каждого. Полностью предайся Ему. Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и почитай Меня. Оставь все религии и предайся Мне одному*". (БГ 18.61-66)

И Христос достаточно ясно говорил: "Когда же приидет Он, *Дух истины, то наставит вас на всякую истину*:
ибо не от Себя говорить будет, но будет говорить, что услышит, и будущее возвестит вам". (Иоан.16:13)

Просто многие зацикливаются на несовершенных словах, вместо того, чтобы заглянуть вглубь своего сердца.
Все, кто хотел, уже давно предались Богу в сердце, а кто-то еще сомневается или ищет - это выбор каждого.
Бога может найти каждый - благодаря религиям или вопреки им - никто не может помешать нам предаться Богу.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удалены сообщения, содержащие спекулятивную философию.

----------


## Андрон

Согласно Библии, для спасения от грехов и ада достаточно веры в Христа/Бога:
"*Человек оправдывается верою, независимо от дел закона*". (Рим 3:28)
"Слушающий слово Мое и верующий в Пославшего Меня имеет жизнь вечную, и на суд не приходит, но перешел от смерти в жизнь". (Иоанн 5:24)
"Верующий в Него не судится, а неверующий уже осужден". (Иоанн 3:18)

Оказывается, по Ведам, для спасения тоже достаточно веры:
"*Тот, кто внимает нашей беседе с верой и без зависти, освобождается от последствий своих грехов*
и достигает благих планет, на которых живут праведники". (БГ 18.71)

Так что Вера - мощная штука!
Верить в Бога однозначно стоит!

----------


## Sebastyan

> Так что Вера - мощная штука!
> Верить в Бога однозначно стоит!


Тут ведь важно, уметь ее измерить, ибо: "Но вы не по плоти живете, а по духу, если только Дух Божий живет в вас. *Если же кто Духа Христова не имеет, тот и не Его*."(Рим.8:9).
Важна не вера, а ее плоды...

Потому и говорит С.Саровский, что цель христианина - стяжание Святого Духа (а вера и пр., это лишь инструменты)

----------


## Андрон

> цель христианина - стяжание Святого Духа (а вера и пр., это лишь инструменты)


Верно - цель христиан - Царство Божие - т.е. пребывание в Духе Святом и водимость Им:
"Бог есть дух, и поклоняющиеся Ему должны поклоняться в духе и истине". (Иоанн 4:24)
В Ведах аналогично: "Живое существо должно предаться Верховной Личности Бога, Господу, который пребывает в сердце каждого живого существа.
Поэтому *предаться Сверхдуше, находящейся в сердце, — значит предаться Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне*". (БГ 18.62)

Вера - лишь средство, причем не самое высшее - Надежда и Любовь выше:
"Вера, надежда, любовь; но любовь из них больше". (1Кор 13:13)
Но спастись от последствий грехов и ада - тоже неплохо!
Тем более для этого достаточно всего лишь верить!

----------


## Sebastyan

> (1Кор 13:13)
> Но спастись от последствий грехов и ада - тоже неплохо!
> Тем более для этого достаточно всего лишь верить!


Не достаточно, вера не дает никаких гарантий:
«Ты веруешь, что Бог един: хорошо делаешь; и бесы веруют, и трепещут» (Иак.2:19).

Вера интересна на пути к Богу только как намерение, приводящее к дальнейшим действиям и побуждениям

----------


## Андрон

> Не достаточно, вера не дает никаких гарантий:
> «Ты веруешь, что Бог един: хорошо делаешь; и бесы веруют, и трепещут» (Иак.2:19).
> Вера интересна на пути к Богу только как намерение, приводящее к дальнейшим действиям и побуждениям


Да, разные конфессии считают по-разному: протестанты считают, что веры достаточно,
православные - что нужны вера и дела: "Вера без дел мертва". (Иак 2:26)
Но, если человек действительно верит - он будет и жить по вере!
И постепенно "Вера в Бога" превратится в "Веру Богу"!
Т.е. веру в наставления Бога в сердце и жизнь по ним.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Да, разные конфессии считают по-разному: протестанты считают, что веры достаточно,
> православные - что нужны вера и дела: "Вера без дел мертва". (Иак 2:26)


Это потому что разный смысл вкладывается в термин Вера.
Я, думаю, если бы Серафима Саровского спросили бы верит ли он в Бога, он ответил бы, что верит, хотя он уже не верил, а знал, ощущал

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ЧЧ 22.64
Преданный, обладающий верой, — подходящий кандидат на то, чтобы с любовью служить Господу. Преданного относят к высшей, средней или низшей категории в зависимости от глубины его веры.
Комментарий:
Слово шраддхаван («обладающий верой») означает, что человек принимает Кришну как суммум бонум — вечную истину, абсолютную трансцендентность. Если человек обладает полной верой в Кришну и доверяет Ему, он обладает необходимыми качествами, чтобы приблизиться к Кришне и преданно служить Ему. В соответствии с глубиной своей веры человек может принадлежать либо к высшей, либо к средней, либо к низшей категории преданных.

----------


## Sebastyan

Кроме веры нужны и сомнения,  сомнения - это признак разума.




> Но, если не подвергать критическому анализу правильность своих шагов по избранной дороге, — то можно так заблудиться, что потом долго придётся возвращаться назад. В частности, если не задумываться о том, добро или зло принесут миру твои дела, — то можно натворить много бед и для других, и для себя!
> 
> Нерешительность и колебания присущи беспокойному уму. Научись же погружать ум в сердечный покой! Только в развитом духовном сердце ты почувствуешь Истину! И только в нём Бодхисаттвы подскажут тебе правильный выбор!
> 
> Когда научишься удерживать ум в тишине сердца духовного — тогда твой собственный критический взгляд будет тебе в помощь.
> 
> Сомнения тогда превратятся в способность к различению доброго и недоброго, правильного и ошибочного. Это позволит избежать ошибок и укрепит уверенность на Пути Любви и Добра!
> http://www.swami-center.org/ru/text/avalokitesvara/





> Цивилизованность человека определяется не способностью уверовать, но готовностью усомниться.
> Генри Луис Менкен
> 
> Кто ничего не знает, ни в чем и не сомневается.
> Рэндл Котгрейв
> 
> Полную уверенность может дать только полное невежество.
> Леопольд Новак
> http://citaty.su/aforizmy-i-citaty-o-somneniyax

----------


## Sebastyan

О сомнении



> *Сомнения признак интеллекта*.
> 
> Меня всегда интересуют успешные и очень уверенные в себе люди. То есть круто быть уверенным и успешным, но зачастую всего знать нельзя. Нельзя и не ошибаться. Поэтому такие люди очень уверенно ошибаются. И вот этот момент и притягивает мое внимание. Рядом с уверенным человеком чувствуешь себя спокойно и надежно. Но вот только он отличается от меня не наличием стальных рук или телекинезом, а лишь привычкой показывать уверенность.
> ...
> Однажды я ходил по грибы и взял с собой маму и ее подругу. Я хожу быстро, поэтому мы разделились. Показал им ориентиры на местности и сам пошёл по своим местам. Когда вернулся обнаружил, что они потеряли все вёдра, а в добавок сумку с телефонами маминой подруги. Но последняя уверенно заявила, что помнит где это было. Она около часа водила меня по лесу кругами и ее уверенность не пошатнулась ни разу. Потом окончательно заблудившись она сказала что телефоны и ведра наверняка украли. Поэтому надо возвращаться. И скрылась в кустах. На мой аргумент, что машина в другой стороне, она просто отмахнулась. В общем, мы ещё час ходили кругами по лесу, пока мне это в конец не надоело и я буквально заставил ее идти в нужном направлении.
> ...
> А в другой раз присутствовал в Лимассоле (на кипре) на открытом международном чемпионате по боксу. В какой то момент вышли двое русских. Хмурые, здоровенные, со стальной уверенностью в глазах. Терминаторы. Тотально уверенные в себе. Я посмотрел на них и даже не смог представить, что они проиграют. Но оба выйдя на ринг тут же нахватали от более умелых соперников. Зато проиграв они с этой же стальной уверенностью в глазах удалились.
> ...
> Для серьезной уверенности, человеку просто необходимы зашоренность и ригидность. Иначе любой умеренный самоанализ быстро собьет корону с головы. *Сомнения удел человека думающего. Сомнения совсем не означают неуверенность. Они означают лишь отсутствие уверенности,* что не одно и то же.
> ...

----------


## Sebastyan

Сомнения очень важны при погружении в религию, потому что составители религиозных текстов очень любят приукрашивать и придумывать разные небылицы, подчеркивая всемогущество своего Бога (в каждой религии он свой, но принцип небылиц общий).
Конечно, глупо отрицать могущество Бога, но и не менее глупо приписывать ему ВСЕМОГУЩЕСТВО, порождая идиотские вопросы, типа: "Может ли Бог создать камень, который не сможет поднять?"

Тут уместно процитировать Алистера Кроули:




> Словно на религию кто-то наложил проклятие, чтобы любые ее утверждения не обходились без преувеличений и лживых обещаний
> 
> https://murzim.ru/nauka/jezoterika/l...85-dhyana.html

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> О сомнении


Бхагават Гита как она есть глава 9 текст 3
ашраддадханах пурушадхармасйасйа парантапа
апрапйа мам нивартантемртйу-самсара-вартмани

ашраддадханах-те, кто не обладает верой; пурушах-такие люди; дхармасйа-в религиозный метод ; асйа-это; парантапа-о покоритель врагов; апрапйа-не достгнув; мам-Меня; нивартанте-возвращаются; мртйу-смерти; самсара-в материальном мире; вартмани-на путь.

Тем, кто, занимаясь преданным служением, не обладает верой, никогда не достичь Меня, о завоеватель богатств. Поэтому они возвращаются в материальный мир и вновь попадают в круговорот рождения и смерти /встают на путь/

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Неверующим никогда не достичь цели преданного служения; таков смысл этого стиха. Обрести веру можно лишь в общении с преданными. Поистине несчастны те, кто даже услышав от великих душ все наставления Вед, тем не менее не верит /все еще не верит/ в Бога. Подверженные сомнениям и колебаниям, они не могут подняться на уровень преданного служения Господу. Таким образом, вера-главный фактор нашего прогресса в сознании Кришны. В "Чайтанье-чаритамрите" сказано, что вера-это твердая убежденность в том, что, просто служа Верховному Господу, Шри Кришне, можно достичь высшей ступени совершенства. Вот что значит обладать истинной верой. Как сказано в "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (4.31.14):

йатха тарор мула-нишечанена
трпйанти тат-скандха-бхуджопашакхах
пранопахарач ча йатхендрийанам
татхаива сарварханам ачйутеджйа

"Поливая водой корень дерева, мы насыщаем все его ветви, сучки и листья, а отправляя пищу в желудок, удовлетворяем все остальные органы чувств. Точно также, тот, кто занимается трансцендентным служением Верховному Господу, естественным образом удовлетворяет всех полубогов, а также всех остальных живых существ". Поэтому, прочитав "Бхагавад-гиту", человек должен безоговорочно принять ее главный вывод: оставив все прочие занятия, живое существо должно служить Верховному Господу, Кришне, Личности Бога. Тот, кто убежден в истинности этой философии жизни, обладает истинной верой.

Развитие этой веры является содержанием метода сознания Кришны. Есть три класса сознающих Кришну людей. К третьему классу относятся те, кто не обладает верой. Даже занимаясь официально преданным служением Господу, такие люди не смогут достичь высшей ступени совершенства и через некоторое время вероятнее всего сойдут с пути преданного служения. Они могут заниматься той или иной деятельностью в сознании Кришны, но из-за отсутствия твердой убежденности и веры им очень трудно продолжать следовать по пути преданного служения. Занимаясь проповеднической деятельностью, мы видим, что некоторые люди присоединяются к движению сознания Кришны со скрытыми мотивами и участвуют в его деятельности, но, поправив свое экономическое положение, оставляют процесс и снова принимаются за старое. Совершенствоваться в сознании Кришны можно, лишь обладая верой /может лишь тот, кто обладает верой/. Что касается развития такой веры, то того, кто, изучив священные писания, стал сведущ в науке преданного служения и обрел твердую веру, называют преданным первого класса. К числу преданных второго класса относятся те, кто не постиг до конца содержания священных писаний, но непоколебимо верит в точ, то кришна-бхакти, преданное служение Кришне-это путь, ведущий к совершенству, и обладая такой верой, встает на этот путь. Такие преданные превосходят преданных третьего класса, у которых нет ни знания священных писаний, ни твердой веры и которые стараются следовать принципам сознания Кришны, общаясь с преданными более высокого класса. Преданный третьего класса может со временем пасть, преданным второго класса, как правило удается избежать падения, а для преданного первого класса возможность падения исключена полностью. Преданный первого класса будет и дальше совершенствоваться в преданном служении, пока не достигнет его конечной цели. Что касается преданных третьего класса в сознании Кришны, то хотя они и убеждены в том, что преданное служение Кришне это большое благо /верный путь/, они не обладают необходимым знанием о Кришне, которое можно обрести, изучая такие священные писания, как "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и "Бхагавад-гита". Иногда преданные третьего класса в сознании Кришны обнаруживают склонность к карма-йоге и гьяна-йоге, что является для них источником беспокойств, но освободившись от подобных тенденций, они становятся преданными второго и первого класса в сознании Кришны. Вера в Кришну также разделяется на три категории, о которых говорится в "Шримад-Бхагаватам". В одиннадцатой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам" говорится также о привязанности первой, второй и третьей категории. Тем, кто, даже услышав о Кришне и о величии преданного служения, не имеют веры и считают все это пустыми славословиями, очень трудно идти по этому пути, даже если они и занимаются преданным служением Господу. У них практически нет надежды достичь совершенства. Таким образом, вера-очень важный фактор в преданном служении Господу.

----------


## Андрон

> прочитав "Бхагавад-гиту", человек *должен безоговорочно принять* ее главный вывод: *оставив все прочие занятия*, живое существо должно служить Верховному Господу, Кришне, Личности Бога.


Столь жесткая и императивная формулировка, не оставляющая человеку выбора и ограничивающая его действия, естественным образом вызывает у нормального человека справедливые сомнения. Ведь Бог дает людям свободу выбора, наделяет их разумом и предлагает обдумывать, позволяет поступать по собственной воле, даже вопреки воле Бога, и Свое мнение предлагает гораздо более тонко и мягко:
"Итак, Я открыл тебе знание сокровеннее сокровенного.
*Обдумай все как следует, а затем поступай как пожелаешь*". (БГ 18.63).
Наоборот, адепты тоталитарных сект жестко навязывают свою собственную волю и понимание, выдавая его за волю Бога.
Поэтому сомнения, обдумывание, размышления, анализ и проверки совершенно справедливы и оправданы.
Человек интуитивно чувствует: исходящее от Бога ведет человека к счастью, и наоборот.

----------


## Андрон

> О сомнении


Еще о Сомнениях, Разумении и Совести:
Осипов А.И. (православный профессор богословия)
говорит в лекциях, что *поступать по Воле Божьей* - значит
поступать искренне и честно, по Разуму и Совести, данными Богом!
Тогда, даже если человек ошибется, - Бог поможет и исправит его!
Истинная религия учит человека жить *свободно, по разуму и совести - то есть по воле Божьей!*
Это для всех людей! Еще лучше, конечно, *жить по Любви и Духу Святому* - но это не каждому дано.

----------


## Sebastyan

"Возлюбленные! не всякому духу верьте, но испытывайте духов, от Бога ли они, потому что много лжепророков появилось в мире" (1 Иоан. 4:1). 

Если не будет сомнений, критического мышления, то чем тогда испытывать духов?

----------


## Андрон

> "Возлюбленные! не всякому духу верьте, но испытывайте духов, от Бога ли они, потому что много лжепророков появилось в мире" (1 Иоан. 4:1). 
> Если не будет сомнений, критического мышления, то чем тогда испытывать духов?


"Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, *Я наделяю разумом*, который помогает им прийти ко Мне". (БГ 10.10)
"*Дух в человеке и дыхание Вседержителя дает ему разумение*". (Иов 32:8)
"Да даст тебе Господь разумение во всем". (2Тим 2:7)
"Все мудрые сердцем, которым Господь дал мудрость и разумение, чтоб уметь сделать всякую работу, как повелел Господь". (Исх 36:1)
Функция Разума - принимать благоприятное и отвергать неблагоприятное.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Истинная религия учит человека жить *свободно*,


Только в христианстве уделено адекватное внимание СВОБОДЕ ВОЛИ человека.
Зло определяется не через какое-то там невежество, или как функция самого Бога, а исключительно, как акт СВОБОДНОГО ВЫБОРА, направленного против СУЩНОСТИ БОГА (и своей собственной)

----------


## Sebastyan

> "Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, *Я наделяю разумом*, который помогает им прийти ко Мне". (БГ 10.10)


В последнее время появилось много "гуру" призывающих УБИТЬ УМ, заметьте, не вредные васаны, а именно сам ум.
Думаю, корни этого явления идут от не различения молчащего ума (в котором умолкли васаны) от убитого ума.

----------


## Андрон

> Только в христианстве уделено адекватное внимание СВОБОДЕ ВОЛИ человека.
> Зло определяется не через какое-то там невежество, или как функция самого Бога, а исключительно, как акт СВОБОДНОГО ВЫБОРА, направленного против СУЩНОСТИ БОГА (и своей собственной)


В христианстве Свобода - важнейший дар Бога человеку:
"*Господь есть Дух; а где Дух Господень, там свобода*". (2Кор.3:17)
"*И познаете истину, и истина сделает вас свободными*". (Иоан.8:32)

В Ведах аналогично, если поискать - возможно просто это не акцентируется:
"Верховный Господь, живущий вместе с индивидуальной душой в материальном теле, является властелином всех живых существ во вселенной. В обусловленном состоянии живое существо отождествляет себя с материальным телом, но, *осознав свое тождество с Господом в сердце, оно становится таким же свободным, как и Он*, даже если продолжает оставаться в теле". (Шветашватара-упанишад 3.18, БГ 5.13). 

От человека зависит, как воспользоваться дарованной ему свободой:
"*К свободе призваны вы*, братия, только бы свобода ваша не была поводом к угождению плоти, но любовью служите друг другу". (Гал 5:13)
"Будучи частицами Верховного Господа, живые существа наделены частью Его качеств, одним из которых является *независимость*. Каждая духовная искра — живое существо — является индивидуальной личностью и *обладает крупицей независимости. Злоупотребив своей независимостью, вечная душа становится обусловленной, а распорядившись ею должным образом, остается в освобожденном состоянии*". (БГ 15.7)

----------


## Андрон

> В последнее время появилось много "гуру" призывающих УБИТЬ УМ, заметьте, не вредные васаны, а именно сам ум.
> Думаю, корни этого явления идут от не различения молчащего ума (в котором умолкли васаны) от убитого ума.


Ум (манас), согласно Ведам, отличен от Разума (буддхи):
Функция Ума - принимать приятное и отвергать неприятное.
Функция Разума - принимать благоприятное и отвергать неблагоприятное.
Например, Ум хочет еще поспать, а Разум говорит, что надо вставать и идти на работу!

Ум управляет чувствами. Возможно под убийством ума имеется в виду - убить телесные чувства, такие как вожделение?
Но это тоже неверный подход. От телесных чувств избавляться не нужно - они полезны - их просто нужно контролировать Разумом:
"О могучерукий Aрджуна, осознав свое превосходство над материальными чувствами, умом и разумом, *человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума [погруженного в сознание Кришны]*, и таким образом духовной силой побороть своего ненасытного врага - вожделение". (БГ 3:43)

----------


## Андрон

> "Человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума" (БГ 3:43)


Пришло на ум интересное толкование одного из чудес Христа:
"И вот, сделалось великое волнение на море, так что лодка покрывалась волнами; а Он спал.
Тогда ученики Его, подойдя к Нему, разбудили Его и сказали: Господи! спаси нас, погибаем.
И говорит им: *что вы так боязливы, маловерные?* Потом, встав, запретил ветрам и морю, и сделалась великая тишина.
Люди же, удивляясь, говорили: *кто это, что и ветры и море повинуются Ему?*"
(Мф 8:24-27)
Сложно поверить, что Христос был настолько великим мистиком, что управлял силами природы.
Но, возможно, Он просто *успокоил УМ и волнение учеников*? И им сразу показалось, что море успокоилось?

----------


## Sebastyan

> В христианстве Свобода - важнейший дар Бога человеку:


Христианство развивало концепцию свободы воли, чтобы обосновать появления важной фигуры своей религии - Сатаны.
В Ведах тоже есть демоны. Однако, на мой взгляд, все эти концепции уже неадекватны, не соответствуют современному уровню знаний.

Корректней и адекватней говорить в ином ключе - в цивилизационном.
Есть ЦИВИЛИЗАЦИЯ (раса разумных существ), которая выступает по отношению к человечеству, как Сатана.
У этой цивилизации не только материальные интересы (заставить людей делать то, что им нужно), но и духовные - сделать так, чтобы души не "сбежали" из сансары, и чтобы "самые достойные" перерождались в их цивилизацию (получали тела, представителей этой цивилизации).
Религии тоже работают на эту цель.

----------


## Андрон

> Христианство развивало концепцию свободы воли, чтобы обосновать появления важной фигуры своей религии - Сатаны.


Сатана = Майя - это, на мой взгляд, одна из наиболее четких аналогий между Библией и Ведами (как Дух Святой = Сверхдуша).
"Майя (майа) — низшая, иллюзорная энергия Верховного Господа, которая правит материальным миром; *забвение своих вечных отношений с Кришной*". (БГ, словарь терминов)
Сатана/Майя - это Дух Безбожия, состояние потери/ослабления связи с Богом, отдаления от Бога, утраты совершенства, гармонии, целостности, полноты, смысла жизни, блаженства и т.д.
На мой взгляд, Сатана/Майя не существуют сами по себе - как и Зло в православии (Зло - это недостаток Добра/Бога, так же как Тьма - отсутствие Света/Фотонов).
Майя - это Иллюзия, состоящая в том, что мы не видим Бога, и живем без Бога - во тьме невежества. Благодаря этой иллюзии наш мир кажется нам материальным и полным страданий - хотя он целиком духовен, совершенен, гармоничен и пронизан Богом (т.е. благодаря иллюзии мир из Рая превращается в Ад). Благодаря Сатане/Майе наши желания искажаются и становятся исключительно плотскими, материальными, а наши действия - несовершенными, греховными (Грех переводится как Ошибка).
А свобода наша в том, чтобы жить с Богом или без Него, приближаться к Богу или отдаляться от Него.




> В Ведах тоже есть демоны. Однако, на мой взгляд, все эти концепции уже неадекватны, не соответствуют современному уровню знаний.


Ведические Демоны - это живые существа во плоти, а библейские Бесы - злые бестелесные духи, проявления Сатаны, живущие в живых существах. Так что Демоны - это Бесноватые, Безбожники - существа, утратившие связь с Богом. Пример из Библии:

"Его встретили два бесноватые, вышедшие из гробов, весьма свирепые, так что никто не смел проходить тем путем.
И вот, они закричали: что Тебе до нас, Иисус, Сын Божий? пришел Ты сюда прежде времени мучить нас.
Вдали же от них паслось большое стадо свиней. И бесы просили Его: если выгонишь нас, то пошли нас в стадо свиней.
И Он сказал им: идите. И они, выйдя, пошли в стадо свиное. И вот, всё стадо свиней бросилось с крутизны в море и погибло в воде".
(Мф 8:28-32)

----------


## Андрон

> Корректней и адекватней говорить в ином ключе - в цивилизационном.
> Есть ЦИВИЛИЗАЦИЯ (раса разумных существ), которая выступает по отношению к человечеству, как Сатана.
> У этой цивилизации не только материальные интересы (заставить людей делать то, что им нужно), но и духовные - сделать так, чтобы души не "сбежали" из сансары, и чтобы "самые достойные" перерождались в их цивилизацию (получали тела, представителей этой цивилизации).
> Религии тоже работают на эту цель.


Чем, по Вашему, принципиально отличаются разные Расы? Тем более, если можно перерождаться из одной расы в другую? Просто разные виды живых существ? Можно ли считать ведических Полубогов - другой расой? Ведь они тоже частично управляют миром и людьми! Или очень духовные люди, которые также могут управлять менее духовными?
В санскрите Раса - это Вкус, вид отношений  :smilies:

----------


## Андрон

> И бесы просили Его: если выгонишь нас, то пошли нас в стадо свиней. И Он сказал им: идите. И они, выйдя, пошли в стадо свиное". (Мф 8:28-32)


Интересно, что *Кришна убивал демонов, а Христос исцелял их*, изгоняя из них бесов, при этом люди оставались живы!  :biggrin1:

----------


## Sebastyan

> Сатана = Майя - это, на мой взгляд, одна из наиболее четких аналогий между Библией и Ведами (как Дух Святой = Сверхдуша).
> "Майя (майа) — низшая, иллюзорная энергия Верховного Господа, которая правит материальным миром; *забвение своих вечных отношений с Кришной*". (БГ, словарь терминов)
> Сатана/Майя - это Дух Безбожия, состояние потери/ослабления связи с Богом, отдаления от Бога, утраты совершенства, гармонии, целостности, полноты, смысла жизни, блаженства и т.д.
> На мой взгляд, Сатана/Майя не существуют сами по себе - как и Зло в православии (Зло - это недостаток Добра/Бога, так же как Тьма - отсутствие Света/Фотонов).
> Майя - это Иллюзия, состоящая в том, что мы не видим Бога, и живем без Бога - во тьме невежества. Благодаря этой иллюзии наш мир кажется нам материальным и полным страданий - хотя он целиком духовен, совершенен, гармоничен и пронизан Богом (т.е. благодаря иллюзии мир из Рая превращается в Ад). Благодаря Сатане/Майе наши желания искажаются и становятся исключительно плотскими, материальными, а наши действия - несовершенными, греховными (Грех переводится как Ошибка).


Нет, Сатана - это никакая не Майя.
Именно потому, что индуизм никак не различает Сатану, христианство и считает его сатанизмом. То есть, христиане дают грубую оценку, предпочитая не разбираться в "оттенках...".
Веды не дают адекватного описания Сатаны, не схватывают его.
Мир в Ведах понимается весьма упрощенно, есть Брахма-творец Брахманды и боги, которые ему подчинены и средний мир, то есть наш план материальности (ну и разные градации миров, которыен выше нашего и ниже). 

Реальность суровей и сложней.
В нашу Брахманду давно прилетела другая цивилизация, возникшая вне нашей солнечной системы и поработила несколько планов бытия, в частности наш уровень материальности. Эта цивилизация и "схватывается" христианством, как Сатана (то есть разрешающая способность этой религии позволяет хотя бы обозначить проблему), а Веды не схватывают этого, потому что эта цивилизация сама подчас выступает, как боги в Ведах.

----------


## Андрон

> Нет, Сатана - это никакая не Майя.


Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур тоже различал эти понятия:
"То, что не Бог, является майей. Майа, согласно "Шримад-Бхагаватам", это не Сатана христианской теологии, существо отделенное от Господа, живущее своей жизнью. Как утверждает школа Бхагавата, майа пребывает в Бхагаване (Боге), Который наделил ее обязанностью осуждать подчиненные ей крохотные живые существа (т.е. дживы) к понесению справедливого наказания".
Но я не согласен, что Сатана существует отдельно от Бога. В книге Иов описано, как Сатана подчиняется и служит Богу.
Я привел свой личный взгляд на Майю и Сатану, который, возможно, отличается и от христианского, и от ведического.
Шрила Прабхупада, кстати, считал, что Сатана = Майя.




> В нашу Брахманду давно прилетела другая цивилизация, возникшая вне нашей солнечной системы и поработила несколько планов бытия, в частности наш уровень материальности. Эта цивилизация и "схватывается" христианством, как Сатана


Если эта цивилизация более духовна, чем люди - то почему они порабощают людей?
Более духовные существа могут тонко управлять менее духовными - но во благо им, или по крайней мере не во зло:
"И сказал Бог: сотворим человека по образу Нашему и по подобию Нашему, и *да владычествуют они* над рыбами морскими, и над птицами небесными, и над скотом, и над всею землею, и над всеми гадами, пресмыкающимися по земле". (Быт 1:26)

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Нет, Сатана - это никакая не Майя.
> Именно потому, что индуизм никак не различает Сатану, христианство и считает его сатанизмом. То есть, христиане дают грубую оценку, предпочитая не разбираться в "оттенках...".
> Веды не дают адекватного описания Сатаны, не схватывают его.
> Мир в Ведах понимается весьма упрощенно, есть Брахма-творец Брахманды и боги, которые ему подчинены и средний мир, то есть наш план материальности (ну и разные градации миров, которыен выше нашего и ниже). 
> 
> Реальность суровей и сложней.
> В нашу Брахманду давно прилетела другая цивилизация, возникшая вне нашей солнечной системы и поработила несколько планов бытия, в частности наш уровень материальности. Эта цивилизация и "схватывается" христианством, как Сатана (то есть разрешающая способность этой религии позволяет хотя бы обозначить проблему), а Веды не схватывают этого, потому что эта цивилизация сама подчас выступает, как боги в Ведах.


Из каких источников этот БРЕД?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Если эта цивилизация более духовна, чем люди - то почему они порабощают людей?


По сути - это демоническая цивилизация более развитая технологически и психически. Например, если йог в определенный момент своей практики увлечется сидхами, то он не станет освобожденным и духовным, но станет могущественным и будет более развитым ПСИХИЧЕСКИ, облатая телекинезом, телепатией и прочими сидхами.
Так и представители этой расы, они превосходят человечество и по уровню знаний и по уровню психических сил и у них есть ИНТЕРЕСЫ, материальные интересы, их не интересует Бог, их интересует ВЛАСТЬ.

----------


## Андрон

> По сути - это демоническая цивилизация более развитая технологически и психически. представители этой расы превосходят человечество и по уровню знаний и по уровню психических сил и у них есть ИНТЕРЕСЫ, материальные интересы, их не интересует Бог, их интересует ВЛАСТЬ.


Ну, тогда с ними надо сражаться, как с демонами!
Демоны очень могущественны - но Бог на нашей стороне!

Знаете статую Самсона, разрывающего пасть льва, в Петергофе? Это библейская история:
"Пошел Самсон в Фимнафу, и молодой лев рыкая идет навстречу ему.
*И сошел на него Дух Господень, и он растерзал льва как козленка*; а в руке у него ничего не было". (Суд.14:5-6)

----------


## Sebastyan

> "И сказал Бог: сотворим человека по образу Нашему и по подобию Нашему, и *да владычествуют они* над рыбами морскими, и над птицами небесными, и над скотом, и над всею землею, и над всеми гадами, пресмыкающимися по земле". (Быт 1:26)


Эти строки звучат ПАФОСНО только в Библии, а в ПЕРВОИСТОЧНИКЕ (в шумерских мифах откуда и перекочевал этот текст, обрастая пафосом) описана более прозаичная картина:



> Таким образом, столкнувшиеся с нехваткой рабочих рук и решившие создать «примитивного рабочего», нефилим пошли по самому простому пути: одомашнить подходящее для этой цели животное.
> 
> «Животное» нашлось быстро, однако с его приручением возникли определенные трудности. С одной стороны, Homoerectus был слишком умен, чтобы превратиться в обычное домашнее животное, покорно выполняющее тяжелую работу. С другой стороны, он не очень подходил для той роли, которая была ему предназначена. 
> ...
> Медленный процесс одомашнивания посредством селекции не годился. Нефилим требовался быстрый способ, способный обеспечить «массовое производство» рабочих рук Эта задача была поставлена перед Эа, и он быстро нашел ее решение: «запечатлеть» образ богов в уже имеющемся существе. 
> http://tululu.org/read52292/147/
> 
> Вполне вероятно, что прежде чем приступить к созданию нового существа «по образу свому», нефилим попытались создать «искусственного слугу» другими методами, то есть получить гибрид обезьяны, человека и животного. Некоторые из этих существ могли оказаться жизнеспособными, но не давали потомства. Загадочные быки или львы с человеческими головами (сфинксы), украшавшие многие древние храмы на Ближнем Востоке, возможно, являются не просто порождениями фантазии скульптора, а реальными продуктами биологических лабораторий нефилим – неудачными экспериментами, увековеченными в произведениях искусства (рис. 150).
> 
> ...

----------


## Sebastyan

> Ну, тогда с ними надо сражаться, как с демонами!
> Демоны очень могущественны - но Бог на нашей стороне!


Это только в сказках и религиозных гиперболах всё просто решается.
Реальность такова, что люди  в заложниках у этой цивилизации и силой освобождение невозможно, они сразу же спровоцируют ядерную войну на Земле.

----------


## Андрон

> а в ПЕРВОИСТОЧНИКЕ (в *шумерских мифах* откуда и перекочевал этот текст)


Сами же говорите, что это Мифы  :smilies:  Так это миф - или реальность?
И, если это реальность, или если верить этим мифам, -
то какие выводы следует сделать человечеству?
Как следует изменить свою жизнь?
"*По плодам их познаете их*". (Мф 7:16)

----------


## Sebastyan

> Сами же говорите, что это Мифы  Так это миф - или реальность?


А Библейский текст - это разве не миф для современной науки?
Шумерские тексты ученые называют МИФОМ, потому что не могут поверить, что там описаны реальные события.

----------


## Андрон

> А Библейский текст - это разве не миф для современной науки?
> Шумерские тексты ученые называют МИФОМ, потому что не могут поверить, что там описаны реальные события.


Простое чтение Библии у многих людей вызывает глубочайшее восхищение, слезы и блаженство.
Я уж не говорю о том, скольких святых и блаженных дала миру жизнь по Библии!
Даже если это миф - то один из гениальнейших мифов всех времен и народов!
И даже если ее написал человек - то подобный Христу по духовности!

А чем могут похвастаться шумерские мифы?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Простое чтение Библии у многих людей вызывает глубочайшее восхищение, слезы и блаженство.
> Я уж не говорю о том, скольких святых и блаженных дала миру жизнь по Библии!
> Даже если это миф - то один из гениальнейших мифов всех времен и народов!
> И даже если ее написал человек - то подобный Христу по духовности!
> 
> А чем могут похвастаться шумерские мифы?


Да, слезы инфантилизма может вызвать не только Библия, но и любое талантливое произведение.

Шумерские мифы - это горькая отрезвляющая картина реальности, а Ветхозаветное Бытие - это пафосная аранжировка вынесенного знания из Шумера.




> А ведь еще 100-150 лет назад Ветхий Завет заключал в себе совершенно особый мир, когда даже перед образованным человеком, Ветхий завет с уверенным апломбом, повествовал о временах, до которых едва доходила классическая древность. И о народах, о которых славные древние греки и римляне не знают вовсе или упоминают лишь смутно и мельком.
> Он, правда и сейчас кажется особым, для людей плохо разбирающемся в древней истории человечества, но это только из недостатка классического образования. И это только кажется….
> До 90-х годов XIX века Библия представляла единственный памятник истории всего древнего мира перед наступлением 550 г. до Р. Хр. Она, охватывая в своем изложении огромную территорию от Средиземного моря до Персидского залива и от Арарата до Эфиопии, естественно, заключала в себе множество загадок, разрешить которые не удалось.
> Теперь же, на основе всех собранных данных об истории Месопотамии, была доказана тесная связь между древнейшей историей еврейского народа и историей государств и народов, населявших в разное время Ассиро- Вавилонию. 
> И последователи иудейской и христианских религий, из числа теологов и историков оказались в затруднительном положении. 
> Поскольку пришло время признать даже не близость и родственность двух народов иудеев и шумеров, а и прямое заимствование иудеями основ религии шумеров и их религиозной культуры для построения своей. Не говоря уже о заимствовании знаний в науке и технике, которые были там утрачены в связи с гибелью шумеро-вавилонской цивилизации, но сохранились в тайных знаниях иудеев.
> Но заимствование, заимствованию тоже рознь, а в случае с Ветхим Заветом зачастую того же пророка Моисея можно и прямо обвинить как в плагиате, так и умышленном искажении истории и верований шумеров, под текущие нужды иудейской религии и истории. 
> http://www.proza.ru/2010/01/14/1591

----------


## Sebastyan

> Из каких источников этот БРЕД?


Из открытых глаз, ушей и разума. Если не вставать в позу страуса, засунувшего голову в "песок" (в какую-нибудь догму) и просто присмотреться к фактам о деятельности некой чужой расы, которую принято называть "инопланетянами"



Подобных материалов Вы найдете тысячи,  конечно, можете отмахнуться, дескать НЕ АВТОРИТЕТНЫЕ источники.
Однако, если Вы не научитесь фильтровать информацию разумом, для Вас авторитетными будут только догмы из единственного источника, который Вам внушением навязан извне в момент слабости Вашей психики.

----------


## Андрон

> Из открытых глаз, ушей и разума. Если не вставать в позу страуса, засунувшего голову в "песок" (в какую-нибудь догму) и просто присмотреться к фактам о деятельности некой чужой расы, которую принято называть "инопланетянами".
> Подобных материалов Вы найдете тысячи,  конечно, можете отмахнуться, дескать НЕ АВТОРИТЕТНЫЕ источники.
> Однако, если Вы не научитесь фильтровать информацию разумом, для Вас авторитетными будут только догмы из единственного источника, который Вам внушением навязан извне в момент слабости Вашей психики.


Ранее в этой теме Вы писали, что вера бессмысленна - нужен живой опыт общения.
А на чем Вы основываете свое мнение об инопланетянах/расах - тоже на живом опыте?
Или на некоем разумном выборе источников информации - что, в общем-то, есть вера?

----------


## Sebastyan

> Ранее в этой теме Вы писали, что вера бессмысленна - нужен живой опыт общения.
> А на чем Вы основываете свое мнение об инопланетянах/расах - тоже на живом опыте?
> Или на некоем разумном выборе источников информации - что, в общем-то, есть вера?


Конечно, если у Вас не было опыта контакта с "инопланетянами", то Вы просто обязаны сомневаться.
Однако у Вас есть опыт изучения христианства, а христиане постоянно твердят про воцарение Антихриста.
Поэтому Вы просто обязаны прояснять этот вопрос для себя, о какой такой СИЛЕ идет речь, кто стоит за этим.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Сила, что стоит за верой в инопланетян - это васаны в подсознании, архетипы коллективного бессознательного; в частности, архетип неба, Водолея. 



> выход к коллективному бессознательному трансформирует понятие о своём "я" в буквальном смысле до неузнаваемости. Во-первых, когда человек сталкивается с доселе незнакомой, коллективной частью своей психики, ему может показаться, что он исполняет приказы иного, высшего существа. Оно представляется ему более разумным, чем он сам: ведь он ощущает волю многих людей, которая несомненно разумнее его одного (возможно, отсюда многочисленные рассказы об инопланетянах).





> Это современный разворот древних представлений о Небе, удаленном от людей и внешне равнодушном к их скорбям, хотя и хранящем земную жизнь в целом (что проецируется на защитную роль атмосферы). Фильмы о том, как инопланетяне осуществляют эвгенику человеческого рода, проецирует на них мифологический образ первопредков; а их помощь в создании достижений цивилизации – образ  культурных героев.

----------


## Андрон

> Конечно, если у Вас не было опыта контакта с "инопланетянами", то Вы просто обязаны сомневаться.


В подобных вопросах, когда нет личного опыта и точных знаний, я предпочитаю не занимать определенной позиции. Почему я должен обязательно либо верить, либо не верить в инопланетян? Я просто знаю, что лично я их пока не видел, и знаю, что есть различные точки зрения по поводу их существования. Зачем мне фиксироваться на одной из них? Не хочу ограничиваться одной точкой зрения. Это не сомнение - просто этот вопрос для меня маловажен - не думаю, что ответ на него сильно изменит мою жизнь.
Вера ограничивает нас и замораживает ум.




> Однако у Вас есть опыт изучения христианства, а христиане постоянно твердят про воцарение Антихриста.
> Поэтому Вы просто обязаны прояснять этот вопрос для себя, о какой такой СИЛЕ идет речь, кто стоит за этим.


Я не из тех, кому вечно чего-то не хватает, чтобы начать жить! И не из тех, кто постоянно чего-то ждёт - второго пришествия Христа, Антихриста, Царства Небесного, Ада или Рая, Великого Суда, Жизнь вечную, Апокалипсиса, Великой Битвы Добра со Злом... Всё это уже присутствует, уже происходит! Здесь и сейчас! В сердце каждого!
"Я с вами во все дни до скончания века". (Мф 28:20)
"Царствие Божие внутрь вас есть". (Лк 17:21)
"Ныне суд миру сему". (Иоан.12:31)
"Верующий в Него не судится, а неверующий уже осужден.
Суд же состоит в том, что свет пришел в мир; но люди более возлюбили тьму".
(Ин 3:18-19)

Битва Бога с Сатаной происходит в нашем сердце непрерывно и вечно, потому что мы вечны и всегда свободны выбирать Бога или безбожие. Этот выбор не делается один раз на всю жизнь - а присутствует в каждый момент, в каждом нашем действии.

По Апокалипсису, в результате финальной битвы Сатана не будет убит - но будет заточён в Аду.
Бог и Сатана, Рай и Ад, Добро и Зло - вечны, а мы каждый миг свободно выбираем между ними!

----------


## Sebastyan

> В подобных вопросах, когда нет личного опыта и точных знаний, я предпочитаю не занимать определенной позиции. Почему я должен обязательно либо верить, либо не верить в инопланетян? Я просто знаю, что лично я их пока не видел, и знаю, что есть различные точки зрения по поводу их существования. Зачем мне фиксироваться на одной из них? Не хочу ограничиваться одной точкой зрения. Это не сомнение - просто этот вопрос для меня маловажен - не думаю, что ответ на него сильно изменит мою жизнь.
> Вера ограничивает нас и замораживает ум.


Я не призывал Вас ВЕРИТЬ.
Я указал на проблему. Христианство считает индуизм сатанизмом, даже пояснил почему (с точки зрения христианства падшие ангелы выступает там богами).
Вы умудряетесь совмещать в себе несовместимое (христианство и вайшнавизм), не видя противоречия.
Я указал на КЛЮЧЕВУЮ точку этого противоречия - предложил поразмыслить, что (кто) есть Сатана и Антихрист.
Без понимания этого вопроса невозможно понять христианство и есть риск, что существующее понимание христианства - это ПРЕЛЕСТЬ.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Чем, по Вашему, принципиально отличаются разные Расы? Тем более, если можно перерождаться из одной расы в другую? Просто разные виды живых существ? Можно ли считать ведических Полубогов - другой расой?


Есть боги - это другая раса (шумерские тексты рассказывают об ануннаках и идигах)
Полубоги - это дети богов и земных женщин.



> 4. В то время были на земле исполины, особенно же с того времени, как сыны Божии стали входить к дочерям человеческим, и *они стали рождать им*: это сильные, издревле славные люди.
> (Книга Бытие 6:4)


Ангелы Ветхого Завета - это тоже телесные существа, это раса живых существ (это ануннаки шумеров).




> И пришли те два Ангела в Содом вечером /Быт.19:1/.
> 
> Лот увидел, и встал, чтобы встреть их и поклонился лицем до земли
> 
> и сказал: государи мои! зайдите в дом раба вашего и ночуйте, и умойте ноги ваши, и встаньте поутру и пойдете в путь свой. Но они сказали: нет, мы ночуем на улице.
> 
> Он же сильно упрашивал их; и они пошли к нему и пришли в дом его. *Он сделал им угощение и испек пресные хлебы, и они ели.* 
> /Быт.19:2–3/.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Сила, что стоит за верой в инопланетян - это васаны в подсознании,


Голубчик, Вы Веды читали, про виманы слышали?
То что в Ведах называли виманами, сейчас называют словом НЛО, а их пилотов инопланетянами...

----------


## Андрон

> Я указал на проблему. Христианство считает индуизм сатанизмом, даже пояснил почему (с точки зрения христианства падшие ангелы выступает там богами).


Религии и верующие несовершенны и враждуют друг с другом - нам не стоит это разделять.
Религии подобны больницам - там лечат людей - но там полно больных и всякой заразы.
Я не разделяю этого мнения - оно слишком упрощенное и ведет к раздорам, а не к любви.
В православии есть такое понятие - "Особое мнение". Главное - разделять символ веры, а по остальным вопросам можно иметь свое личное, особое мнение.




> Вы умудряетесь совмещать в себе несовместимое (христианство и вайшнавизм), не видя противоречия.


Да! Пути абсолютно разные - но цель одна - Бог!
Я ищу в религиях и людях высшее, лучшее, духовное, объединяющее.




> Я указал на КЛЮЧЕВУЮ точку этого противоречия - предложил поразмыслить, что (кто) есть Сатана и Антихрист.


Я считаю, что Сатана - это Майя, и Антихрист - примерно то же самое.
А об аватарах и других личностях индуизма я сужу по их духу и плодам.

----------


## Sebastyan

> В православии есть такое понятие - "Особое мнение". Главное - разделять символ веры, а по остальным вопросам можно иметь свое личное, особое мнение.


Символ веры - фактически, это АХАНКАРА религии. У религий есть своя аханкара, которая и позволяет им существовать, как автономной системе.
Часто люди принимая символ веры той или иной религии не избавляются от своего ЭГО, а меняют личную аханкару на конфессиональную, то есть просто происходит смена одежды... Поэтому так агрессивны неофиты религий, работает конфессиональная аханкара.




> Я считаю, что Сатана - это Майя, и Антихрист - примерно то же самое.
> А об аватарах и других личностях индуизма я сужу по их духу и плодам.


Это неправильно, самообман.
Нужно знать, кто он, согласно христианства.
Майя - это просто энергия Бога, а Сатана - это уже личность (личности), которые разрабатывают планы мирового господства, строят мир безбожников.

----------


## Андрон

> Символ веры - фактически, это АХАНКАРА религии. У религий есть своя аханкара, которая и позволяет им существовать, как автономной системе.


Лично меня православный символ веры ничем не ограничивает:
Вера в Единого Бога - значит Бог один на все религии - просто пути и образы разные.
Вера в Христа как Сына Божьего - не значит, что Он - единственное воплощение Бога.
Вера в Церковь не мешает мне верить в спасительность других религиозных конфессий.
И т.д.: если я верю в христианство - не значит, что я должен верить только в него.




> Часто люди принимая символ веры той или иной религии не избавляются от своего ЭГО, а меняют личную аханкару на конфессиональную, то есть просто происходит смена одежды... Поэтому так агрессивны неофиты религий, работает конфессиональная аханкара.


Агрессивность и фанатичность неофитов по большей части связана с уровнем их духовного развития, а не с религией.




> Нужно знать, кто он, согласно христианства.
> Майя - это просто энергия Бога, а Сатана - это уже личность (личности), которые разрабатывают планы мирового господства, строят мир безбожников.


Как у Бога множество различных аватаров - так и у Сатаны (Духа Безбожия) множество воплощений в демоничных личностях.
Зачем выделять какую-то одну личность как самую безбожную? Их много, и все разные - а дух в них единый - сатанинский.
К тому же, в христианстве есть такое выражение: "Люби грешника - но ненавидь грех".
Поэтому демонов надо стараться исправить, а бороться именно с безбожием.
А как бороться с безбожием? - Прославлять Бога всей жизнью!

----------


## Sebastyan

> Лично меня православный символ веры ничем не ограничивает:
> Вера в Единого Бога - значит Бог один на все религии - просто пути и образы разные.
> Вера в Христа как Сына Божьего - н*е значит, что Он - единственное воплощение Бога.*


Нет, Вы искажаете символ веры, он явно противоречит тому, о чем Вы тут говорили, смотрим внимательно пункт 2:



> И в единого Господа Иисуса Христа, Сына Божия, *Единородного*, рожденного от Отца прежде всех веков: Света от Света, Бога истинного от Бога истинного, рожденного, несотворенного, единосущного с Отцом, *Им же все сотворено.*


Здесь постулируется, что Бог-Сын *единственный и что им всё сотворено* (потому что он Бог-Слово).

То есть не Брахма творец Вселенной, по христианским догматам, так что Вы просто не видите тех противоречий, которые есть в Вашей голове.




> Как у Бога множество различных аватаров - так и у Сатаны (Духа Безбожия) множество воплощений в демоничных личностях.
> Зачем выделять какую-то одну личность как самую безбожную? Их много, и все разные - а дух в них единый - сатанинский.


Сатана - это цивилизация, которая стоит за созданием т.н. электронного контроля, который сейчас набирает обороты в мире, идет процесс подготовки для "воцарения антихриста", то есть формирование нового мирового порядка.

----------


## Андрон

> Здесь постулируется, что Бог-Сын *единственный*


Не единственный - а ЕдиноРодный - т.е. Единственный в своем Роде!
Уникальный и неповторимый! И это безусловно так! Все аватары уникальны!



> Здесь постулируется, что *им всё сотворено* (потому что он Бог-Слово). То есть не Брахма творец Вселенной, по христианским догматам


Очевидно, что Бог-Сын Христос до сотворения мира и до воплощения в человеческом теле ("сошедшего с Небес, и воплотившегося от Духа Святого и Марии Девы, и ставшего человеком") пребывал в другой форме - не человеческой - а Сущего, Духа Святого, Атмана, и именно эти формы Бога творили миры:
"В начале *сотворил Бог небо и землю.* Земля же была безвидна и пуста, и тьма над бездною, и *Дух Божий носился над водою*". (Быт 1:1-2)
Так же как и Кришна, полагаю, творит миры не взмахом волшебной флейты, а через форму Маха-Вишну (Сверхдуша, Атман), и исходящего из нее Брахму.
А какая форма/ипостась первична - это вопрос из разряда "что было раньше - курица или яйцо".
Некоторые люди, чтобы превознести свою религию над другими, делают акцент на аватаре.
Но все 3 формы/ипостаси одинаково важны именно в своем единстве и цельности.




> Сатана - это цивилизация, которая стоит за созданием т.н. электронного контроля, который сейчас набирает обороты в мире, идет процесс подготовки для "воцарения антихриста", то есть формирование нового мирового порядка.


На эту тему послушайте Ольгу Четверикову.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Голубчик, Вы Веды читали, про виманы слышали?
> То что в Ведах называли виманами, сейчас называют словом НЛО, а их пилотов инопланетянами...


Так в том и дело, что Веды я читал. В Ведах слово вимана значит "размеривающий" и описывает размеренный ход светил по небу. 
Кем грозно небо, кем тверда земля,
Кем установлено солнце, кем – небосвод,
Кто в воздухе измеряет пространство (vimAna) –
Какого бога мы почтили жертвенным возлиянием? (Ригведа-самхита 10.121.5)

Золотистый Савитар, поднимаясь на востоке, сияет лучами, своим вечным светом
С его ходом Пушан шествует по всему существующему как пастух 
Он сидит, размеривающий (vimAna), среди неба, наполняя две половины мироздания (небо и землю) и пространство между. 
Взирая на богатые протянувшиеся пастбища с восточного конца по западный. (Ваджасанейи-самхита 17.58-59)
Сома называется "размериватель дней" (vimAno ahnAm 9.86.45), что явно указывает на Луну. Для некоторых стихов со словом вимана есть объяснения в брахманах, и в брахманах объясняется, о чём идёт речь: о Солнце на небе: 4.2.1.8, 10,  9.2.3.17. 

Единственный намёк на летательный аппарат возможет в Ригведе 2.40.3, но судя по соседним стихам, вполне может иметься ввиду и светило на небе: 
3. О Сома-Пушан, меряющую пространство (vimAnam) 
Семиколесную колесницу, которой может править не каждый,
Поворачивающую в разные стороны, запрягаемую мыслью, -
Поторопите ее, имеющую пять поводьев, о два быка
4. Один устроил себе сиденье высоко на небе,
Другой на земле (и) в воздушном пространстве.
2. Они радовались, когда эти два бога рождались:
"Пусть эти двое скроют безрадостный мрак!"

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Это только в сказках и религиозных гиперболах всё просто решается.
> Реальность такова, что люди  в заложниках у этой цивилизации и силой освобождение невозможно, они сразу же спровоцируют ядерную войну на Земле.


Всё происходит по воле Верховного Господа!Даже травинка не шелохнётся без Его воли!Освобожденный человек не беспокоится о всяких анунахах и прочей ерунде.Надо думать о душе и Сверхдуше!А эти все ахи и прахи исчезнуть в момент разрушения материального мира.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Не единственный - а ЕдиноРодный - т.е. Единственный в своем Роде!
> Уникальный и неповторимый! И это безусловно так! Все аватары уникальны!


Не уподобляйтесь покойному Задорнову. Загляните в словарь



> ЕДИНОРО?ДНЫЙ, единородная, единородное (книжн. устар. церк.). Единственный у родителей (о сыне или дочери).
> https://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/798166

----------


## Sebastyan

> Так в том и дело, что Веды я читал. В Ведах слово вимана значит "размеривающий" и описывает размеренный ход светил по небу.


Значит МАЛО читали




> Санскритские тексты полны упоминаний о том, как боги сражались в небе, используя виманы, снабжённые оружием таким же смертоносным, как и употребляемое в наши более просвещённые времена.
> 
> 
> Например, вот отрывок из Рамаяны, в котором читаем:
> 
> Машина Пуспака, которая напоминает солнце и принадлежит моему брату была принесена могущественным Раваной; эта прекрасная воздушная машина направляется куда угодно по воле, … эта машина напоминает яркое облако в небе… и царь [Рама] вошёл в неё и этот прекрасный корабль под командованием Рагхиры поднялся в верхние слои атмосферы.»
> 
> ...Из Махабхараты, древней индийской поэмы необычного объёма, мы узнаём, что некто по имени Асура Майа обладал виманом около 6 м в окружности, снабжённым четырьмя сильными крыльями.
> ...
> ...

----------


## Андрон

> ЕДИНОРОДНЫЙ, единородная, единородное (книжн. устар. церк.). Единственный у родителей (о сыне или дочери).


Это значение слова не подходит по смыслу, потому что мы все - сыны Божии:
"Я сказал: вы — боги, и *сыны Всевышнего — все вы*". (Пс 81:6)
"И отцом себе не называйте никого на земле, ибо *один у вас Отец, Который на небесах*". (Мф 23:9)
"*Все, водимые Духом Божиим, суть сыны Божии*". (Рим 8:14)
А Христос - Сын Божий с большой буквы - единственный в своем роде.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Это значение слова не подходит по смыслу, потому что мы все - сыны Божии:
> "Я сказал: вы — боги, и *сыны Всевышнего — все вы*". (Пс 81:6)


Это Вы с кем спорите?
Я лишь отослал Вас к символам веры православия, показал, что они противоречат Вашему мировоззрению, чтобы Вы не пребывали в иллюзии и ВИДЕЛИ отличия своих взглядов от православия.

----------


## Андрон

> Сатана - это цивилизация, которая стоит за созданием т.н. электронного контроля, который сейчас набирает обороты в мире, идет процесс подготовки для "воцарения антихриста", то есть формирование нового мирового порядка.


Сатана управляет миром с помощью непрямого, бесструктурного управления (КОБ  :biggrin1: ).
Т.е. с помощью идеи, информации, идеологии, мировоззрения и т.д.
Вот с этой идеей материализма и эгоизма и надо бороться!
А люди - просто как зомби - услышали - и верят всему...
Людям надо дать истинные знания о Боге и Любви!
Тогда они выйдут из-под влияния ложных идей.

----------


## Андрон

> чтобы Вы не пребывали в иллюзии и ВИДЕЛИ отличия своих взглядов от православия.


Я ищу духовную Истину, и не стремлюсь соответствовать какой-либо религии.
Если религия противоречит Истине - тем хуже для религии  :biggrin1:

----------


## Sebastyan

> Я ищу духовную Истину, и не стремлюсь соответствовать какой-либо религии.


Это понятно, просто не нужно говорить, что православные символы веры не противоречат Вашим взглядам - однозначно противоречат

----------


## Sebastyan

> Всё происходит по воле Верховного Господа!Даже травинка не шелохнётся без Его воли!Освобожденный человек не беспокоится о всяких анунахах и прочей ерунде.Надо думать о душе и Сверхдуше!А эти все ахи и прахи исчезнуть в момент разрушения материального мира.


Это называется ЗАСУНУТЬ ГОЛОВУ В ПЕСОК.

Те, кто рвется к мировому господству добьются своего, если не будет им препятствий.

Вот фрагмент /Йога Васиштхи/, в которой Бог в личной форме (форме богини Сарасвати) явился Лиле и объясняет ей, почему ее супруг не выиграл сражение, несмотря на благословение господа:



> Две Лилы, Сарасвати и принцесса, получившая благословления Сарасвати, смотрели на ужасную войну из своих покоев.
> 
> Вторая Лила спросила Сарасвати:
> О богиня, скажи мне, почему, хоть мы все и благословлены тобой, мой муж не может победить в битве?
> 
> Сарасвати ответила:
> Без сомнения, король Видурата молился мне долгое время, но он не просил победы в битве. Будучи сознанием, которое живет в понимании каждого человека, я даю каждому то, что он ищет. Чтобы ни просили от меня, я даю результат – это только естественно, что огонь дает жар. Он просил меня об освобождении и он получит свое освобождение.
> 
> С другой стороны, король Синду молился мне и просил выиграть войну. Поэтому король Видурата будет убит в битве и воссоединится с вами, а в нужное время достигнет освобождения. Король Синду победит в войне и будет править страной как победитель.
> https://www.litmir.me/br/?b=129662&p=20


Этот текст поясняет, почему добиваются успеха даже демоны.

----------


## Андрон

> В Ведах слово вимана значит "размеривающий" и описывает размеренный ход светил по небу.


ШБ - это уже поздние Веды - но тем не менее, в ШБ 3.23.41 описан целый летающий межпланетный дворец:
"Так он путешествовал с одной планеты на другую, подобно ветру, который веет повсюду, не встречая преград. Передвигаясь по воздуху в своем великолепном, излучающем сияние *воздушном замке, который летал, послушный его воле*, он превзошел даже полубогов".
(употребляются слова: виманена — на воздушном корабле; ваиманикан — полубогов в их воздушных кораблях)

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Это называется ЗАСУНУТЬ ГОЛОВУ В ПЕСОК.
> 
> Те, кто рвется к мировому господству добьются своего, если не будет им препятствий.
> 
> Вот фрагмент /Йога Васиштхи/, в которой Бог в личной форме (форме богини Сарасвати) явился Лиле и объясняет ей, почему ее супруг не выиграл сражение, несмотря на благословение господа:
> 
> 
> Этот текст поясняет, почему добиваются успеха даже демоны.


Во первых Сарасвати не может дать освобождение.Она исчезнет с разрушением этого материального мира.Во вторых вы спеленаты тремя гунами как куколка и куда веревечка дёрнется,туда вы и повернётесь.Только Верховный Господь Кришна может по своей беспричинной милости дать нам освобождение.А полагаться в духовных вопросах на свой ум и тело это глупо.Если Господь решит что демоны захватят землю вы ничего не сможете поделать.Даже Нарада служил Хиряньякашипу,когда он захватил всю вселенную!Также и по воле Господа Хираньякашипу был убит.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Во первых Сарасвати не может дать освобождение.Она исчезнет с разрушением этого материального мира.


Вы ничего не поняли, там в облике Сарасвати и был сам Бог, он принимает те формы, которые максимально комфортны для молящихся ему.




> Если Господь решит что демоны захватят землю вы ничего не сможете поделать.Даже Нарада служил Хиряньякашипу,когда он захватил всю вселенную!Также и по воле Господа Хираньякашипу был убит.


Если все будут жевать сопли, то Господу ничего не останется, как позволить демонам захватить власть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот фрагмент /Йога Васиштхи/, в которой Бог в личной форме (форме богини Сарасвати)


Все аватары Кришны (Вишну) или Всевышнего перечислены в Ведах и подробно описаны. 
Он не приходит в облике Сарасвати. 
Сарасвати - это индивидуальная джива, супруга Господа Брахмы, богиня учености. 





> Он просил меня об освобождении и он получит свое освобождение.


Конечно сам текст весьма сомнительного качества перевода... откуда только берут такое... 
Но если даже закрыть глаза на качество перевода... то согласно учению Гаудия-Вайшнавов, 
освобождение не является высочайшей ценностью. 
Высочайшая ценность - према-бхакти, чистая любовь души ко Всевышнему. 
По милости Господа Вишну Сарасвати, как супруга Господа Брахмы, может "замолвить словечко", чтобы даровать душе освобождение из оков этого мира. Но в высшем смысле, освобождение дает Всевышний, а не полубоги. Имея в виду качество безымянного перевода... какой смысл основывать свои умозаключения на переводах такого уровня )  

Полубоги - управители в материальном мире и исполнители воли Всевышнего, также как как министры в государстве - исполнители воли царя.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> он принимает те формы, которые максимально комфортны для молящихся ему.


Вовсе не так.  
Бог не приспосабливается к комфорту молящихся, а всегда приходит в Своих ВЕЧНЫХ формах, описанных в шастрах - для того, чтобы мошенники не могли обмануть ищущих, выдав себя за Всевышнего. Чтобы ищущие сверялись с шастрами - это гарантированная Самим Богом защита в этом мире обманщиков и обманутых. Пример обмана: золотой телец был весьма комфортной формой для молящихся - однако, выдуманной. 

И наоборот: вот кому из обычных жителей Запада комфортны ВЕЧНЫЕ формы Господа Курмы  :doom:   или Господа Варахи  :shok:  или Нарасимхадева  :swoon:  Да никому. Англичане, колонизируя Индию,  считали намного более цивилизованных, чем они, индусов туземцами за поклонение таким формам. Нужно изучать шастры и комментарии Ачарьев, чтобы понять эти формы Всевышнего.  И только став бхактами, получив знание о Его ВЕЧНЫХ формах и лилах, те же люди запада уже со знанием дела могут к Ним обратиться. Любящие Бога бхакты могут понять, в чем смысл явления Лила-аватар. 

Так что все аватары Господа подробнейшим образом описаны в шастрах. Сарасвати среди них нет. 
Почитайте хотя бы "Учение Шри Чайтаньи" (краткое изложение "Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты").

У нас иммунитет:  после великолепных текстов А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады мы не считаем переводы, вроде того, на который вы сослались, достойными серьезного изучения. На основе таких "текстов из ниоткуда" правильное мировооззрение не составишь. Надо изучать шастры в парампаре, по авторитетным источникам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Те, кто рвется к мировому господству добьются своего, если не будет им препятствий.


Материальный мир - один на всех, тут и божественные, и демонические натуры рождаются - все со своими целями. Поэтому и идет борьба добра со злом. 

В шастрах описано, что в самом конце Кали-юги демоны здесь добьются своего. К тому времени все благочестивые и любящие Бога этот мир покинут. И тогда Сам Господь, Калки-аватар (Всадник на белом коне по Апокалипсису) всех оставшихся в мат. мире нечестивцев самолично уничтожит. 

Но сейчас только начало Кали-Юги, причем идет вкрапление Золотого века - времени повсеместного воспевания святых имен Всевышнего. Гаудия-вайшнавы препятствуют демонам, воспевая имена Всевышнего - Харе Кришна Маха-мантру.



Калки - тоже Лила-аватара Всевышнего, один из десяти основных, так называемых _дашааватар_.  
Только деяния упомянутых в шастрах Аватар Всевышнего Ачарьями предписано обсуждать людям - читая и обсуждая, например, Шримад-Бхагаватам и Чайтанья-Чаритамриту, а не непроверенные тексты из непонятных источников.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Сарасвати - это индивидуальная джива, супруга Господа Брахмы, богиня учености. 
> 
> По милости Господа Вишну Сарасвати, как супруга Господа Брахмы, может "замолвить словечко", чтобы даровать душе освобождение из оков этого мира. Но в высшем смысле, освобождение дает Всевышний, а не полубоги.


В облике Сарасвати там был сам Бог, он явился им именно в этой форме, потому что молящиеся молились Сарасвати.
Они молились Сарасвати, но явился сам Бог в форме Сарасвати (для Бога нет проблем явить любую форму).
Это видно из контекста, что явлен Сам Бог, а не Сарасвати, супруга Брахмы:



> Две Лилы, Сарасвати и принцесса, получившая благословления Сарасвати, смотрели на ужасную войну из своих покоев.
> 
> Вторая Лила спросила Сарасвати:
> О богиня, скажи мне, почему, хоть мы все и благословлены тобой, мой муж не может победить в битве?
> 
> Сарасвати ответила:
> Без сомнения, король Видурата молился мне долгое время, но он не просил победы в битве. *Будучи сознанием, которое живет в понимании каждого человека, я даю каждому то, что он ищет*. Чтобы ни просили от меня, я даю результат – это только естественно, что огонь дает жар. Он просил меня об освобождении и он получит свое освобождение.
> 
> С другой стороны, король Синду молился мне и просил выиграть войну. Поэтому король Видурата будет убит в битве и воссоединится с вами, а в нужное время достигнет освобождения. Король Синду победит в войне и будет править страной как победитель.
> https://www.litmir.me/br/?b=129662&p=20

----------


## Sebastyan

> Вовсе не так.  
> Бог не приспосабливается к комфорту молящихся, а всегда приходит в Своих ВЕЧНЫХ формах, описанных в шастрах - для того, чтобы мошенники не могли обмануть ищущих, выдав себя за Всевышнего.


Вы не указывайте Богу, как ему являться, он сам решает, а не Шастры

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я прекрасно видела это предложение. Также я, как переводчик и специалист с филологическим образованием вижу уровень перевода по вашей ссылке - он ниже плинтуса. Вы верите безымянному переводчику такого уровня - при этом не верите мне, хотя я говорю по шастрам: Всевышний НЕ приходит в облике Сарасвати и Он не принимает облик, наиболее комфортный для молящихся. Наоборот, Его формы подробно описаны. 

Изучение шастр дает духовный разум, отказ от спекулятивных измышлений. По вашим постам видно, что вы шастры не знаете даже близко... При этом призываете людей сомневаться в Писаниях - а ведь это слова Всевышнего. Где же ваш хотя бы элементарный здравый смысл?

----------


## Sebastyan

> И наоборот: вот кому из обычных жителей Запада комфортны ВЕЧНЫЕ формы Господа Курмы   или Господа Варахи  или Нарасимхадева * Да никому*.


Совершенно верно!
Потому господь и не являлся западным жителям в этих формах.
Православным, например, он обычно являлся в форме Богородицы. Например, вот как подобное явление Бога (в личной форме) описывается у Серафима Саровского:




> По прочтении канона Всем святым оба вдруг услышали шум, как будто в лесу бушевал ураган. Затем раздалось пение, дверь сама собою отворилась, и келья наполнилась благоуханием и необычайным небесным светом. Старец упал на колени и, воздев руки к небу, воскликнул: «О, Преблагословенная, Пречистая Дева, Владычица Богородица!» И тут Серафим и Евпраксия увидели шествие небожителей. Впереди шли два Ангела, у каждого из них в руке было по ветви с распустившимися цветами. За ними следовала сама Царица Небесная и за Нею попарно 12 святых дев-мучениц и преподобных - Варвара, Екатерина, Фекла, Марина, Ирина, Евпраксия, Пелагея, Дорофея, Макрина, Иустина, Иулиания и Анисия. Сзади шли святой Иоанн Предтеча и апостол Иоанн Богослов в белых блестящих одеждах. На Богоматери была блестящая мантия, а под мантией - зеленый хитон, перепоясанный высоким поясом. Поверх мантии видна была как бы епитрахиль. На голове Ее возвышалась чудная корона, увенчанная крестами. Волосы Царицы Небесной были распущены и лежали на плечах. Она, казалось, была выше всех дев. Девы же все святые были в венцах, также с распущенными волосами и одеты в разноцветные платья. Тесная келья Преподобного как будто расширилась и залилась ярким светом, затмевающим солнечный.
> http://www.nikolaevskii-sobor.ru/kni...prosto-poprosi

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы не указывайте Богу, как ему являться, он сам решает, а не Шастры


Шастры исходят из Всевышнего, это Его слова. Они неотличны от Всевышнего  :smilies:  
Их невозможно противопоставлять.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Потому господь и не являлся западным жителям в этих формах.


А *сейчас* Господь *является* нам в этих формах, сначала в шастрах, а позже например, в мурти, в картинах, в шлоках Шастр, и мы Его любим за Его лилы. Хотя поначалу - без знаний - некомфортно, а как только ЗНАНИЕ появилось, так сразу и стало комфортно. И чтение, и слушание деяний Лила-аватар Всевышнего смягчает сердца и приближает души к вечному.

Такие видения, как вы привели пример из жизни св. Серафима Саровского, -  не факт, что каждому православному доступно будет, то есть остается вопросом ВЕРЫ. А слушая из авторитетных источников лилы Самого Бога, у нас каждый может постепенно получить тот самый непосредственный ОПЫТ переживания присутствия Бога в своей жизни, о наибольшей ценности которого вы тут где-то говорили. 

Этот процесс очищения сознания (души) называется _шраванам-киртанам_ - слушание и воспевание славы Всевышнего.

Православным открыто слушание деяний святых, апостолов, Господа Иисуса Христа, описание царства Бога... немного. Нам же по милости наших святых доступно подробное слушание деяний Всевышнего... Безнадежно больным дается самое сильное лекарство  :smilies:

----------


## Sebastyan

> Вы верите безымянному переводчику такого уровня - при этом не верите мне, хотя я говорю по шастрам: Всевышний НЕ приходит в облике Сарасвати и Он не принимает облик, наиболее комфортный для молящихся. Наоборот, Его формы подробно описаны. 
> 
> Изучение шастр дает духовный разум, отказ от спекулятивных измышлений.


Я верю не переводчику, а себе, своему опыту. Я знаю, что Господь может выбрать ЛЮБУЮ ФОРМУ, Шастры ему не указ.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нет, Он не будет выбирать любую форму - потому что иначе каждый мошенник заявит другим, что Он сам Бог или имеет *свой опыт* видения Бога. И будет других обманывать - выдумает свое учение, откроет свою секту, деньги начнет собирать под видом "поклонения Богу" и так другие души потеряются. Но Бог благ. Ради невинных, чтобы оградить всех от таких мошенников, Он является только в соответствии с шастрами, которые Сам и записал в Своей литературной инкарнации Шрилы Вьясадевы. 

И еще:  ваша ссылка не открывается. Богоматерь и другие святые не являются смертным с распущенными волосами - зайдите в любой храм, посмотрите фрески. Так что опять вопрос, откуда вы вообще цитируете - не уважая шастры (богооткровенные Писания) и цитирующих их одной авторитетной традиции (нашей), вы также можете игнорировать не удобные вам предписания другой (своей) и отдавать предпочтения чьим-то выдуманным текстам, в соответствии со своей обусловленностью.

Ваша убежденность, что Бог может выбрать любую форму для явления смертным, не находит подтверждения ни у святых, ни в Писаниях. Так что задайте себе вопрос, опыт какого рода вы имеете. А то окажется, что это всем уже здесь очевидно, кроме вас.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Нет, Он не будет выбирать любую форму - потому что иначе каждый мошенник заявит другим, что Он сам Бог или имеет *свой опыт* видения Бога. И будет других обманывать - откроет свою секту, деньги начнет собирать под видом "поклонения Богу" и так души потеряются. Но Бог благ. Ради невинных, чтобы оградить всех от таких мошенников, *Он является только в соответствии с шастрами,*


Как можно в такую ахинею верить?
А как же он являлся до появления Шастр?
Как он является тем, кто не слышал ничего про Шастры, тем же христианам?
Как он является инопланетным разумным формам жизни, наконец?




> И еще:  ваша ссылка не открывается. Богоматерь и другие святые не являются смертным с распущенными волосами


Виноват, не доглядел. Вот эта ссылка
http://www.nikolaevskii-sobor.ru/kni...prosto-poprosi
Или вот
http://www.pravzhurnal.ru/Preobrazhe...-i-nayavu.html

И это было явление личной формы Бога в виде Богоматери

----------


## Андрон

> Я верю не переводчику, а себе, своему опыту. *Я знаю, что Господь может выбрать ЛЮБУЮ ФОРМУ*, Шастры ему не указ.


Если Ваш личный опыт - это опыт общения с Богом в сердце - то Бог в сердце более авторитетен, чем Веды - т.к. является их автором, источником, знатоком и целью:
"*Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение.
Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед*". (БГ 15.15)

И в данном случае Вы, не зная или не помня Вед, могли узнать истину напрямую от Бога в сердце, которая, впрочем, подтверждается и Ведами:

ШБ 3.9.11:
"О мой Господь, Твои преданные видят Тебя ушами, когда слушают рассказы о Тебе. В процессе слушания сердца таких преданных очищаются, и Ты воцаряешься в них. *Ты столь милостив к Своим преданным, что предстаешь перед ними в той вечной трансцендентной форме, на которую они постоянно медитируют, размышляя о Тебе.*
Комментарий:
Здесь говорится, что *Господь предстает перед преданным в той форме, которой преданный желает поклоняться. Это значит, что Господь повинуется желаниям Своего преданного, вплоть до того, что являет Себя ему в том облике, в каком Его хочет видеть преданный.* Господь удовлетворяет это его желание, потому что Он всегда отвечает взаимностью на трансцендентное любовное служение преданного. Об этом говорится также в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.11).
*Привязанность преданного к той или иной форме Господа определяется его естественными наклонностями.* Будучи вечным слугой Господа, каждое живое существо имеет врожденную склонность к определенному виду трансцендентного служения. Господь Чайтанья утверждает, что живое существо является вечным слугой Верховной Личности Бога, Шри Кришны. Следовательно, каждое живое существо вечно связано с Ним определенным типом взаимоотношений, проявляющихся в служении. Практика регламентированного преданного служения пробуждает в преданном привязанность к этому конкретному типу взаимоотношений с Господом, в результате чего у преданного развивается привязанность к одной из вечных форм Господа, подобная той, что живет в сердцах вечно освобожденных преданных. Привязанность к определенной форме Господа носит название сварупа-сиддхи. *Господь восседает на лотосе сердца чистого преданного в той форме, которую желает созерцать преданный*, и потому, как говорилось в предыдущем стихе, Господь никогда не расстается с преданным".

БГ 4.11:
"*Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его.*
Комментарий:
Каждый ищет Кришну в Его различных ипостасях и проявлениях. Частично постичь Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, можно, познав Его безличное сияние, брахмаджьоти, или же вездесущую Сверхдушу, пребывающую во всем, даже в атомах. Но полностью постичь Кришну способны только Его чистые преданные. Таким образом, Кришна является целью поисков каждого и *каждому Он дает возможность общаться с Ним так, как человек того желает.* В духовном мире Кришна тоже отвечает взаимностью на трансцендентные чувства Своих чистых преданных и относится к ним так, как того хотят сами преданные. Одни из них хотят видеть в Кришне верховного повелителя, другие — своего близкого друга, третьи относятся к Нему как к сыну, а четвертые — как к возлюбленному. И всех их Кришна вознаграждает в соответствии с силой и глубиной любви к Нему. Подобные взаимоотношения существуют и в материальном мире, где *Господь отвечает на чувства всех, кто поклоняется Ему, в зависимости от формы их поклонения.* Чистые преданные как в материальном, так и в духовном мире общаются с Господом как с личностью и потому имеют возможность лично служить Ему с любовью и преданностью, испытывая от этого трансцендентное блаженство".

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Если Ваш личный опыт - это опыт общения с Богом в сердце - то Бог в сердце более авторитетен, чем Веды - т.к. является их автором, источником, знатоком и целью:
> "*Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение.
> Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед*". (БГ 15.15)
> 
> И в данном случае Вы, не зная или не помня Вед, могли узнать истину напрямую от Бога в сердце, которая, впрочем, подтверждается и Ведами:
> 
> ШБ 3.9.11:
> "О мой Господь, Твои преданные видят Тебя ушами, когда слушают рассказы о Тебе. В процессе слушания сердца таких преданных очищаются, и Ты воцаряешься в них. *Ты столь милостив к Своим преданным, что предстаешь перед ними в той вечной трансцендентной форме, на которую они постоянно медитируют, размышляя о Тебе.*
> Комментарий:
> ...


Мне Бог в сердце говорит,что без Вед и Гуру невозможно Его постичь!У меня такой опыт общения с Богом!И тот кто говорит что это возможно тот негодяй!Мне так Господь из сердца говорит.Что вы скажете на это?

----------


## Андрон

> Мне Бог в сердце говорит,что без Вед и Гуру невозможно Его постичь!У меня такой опыт общения с Богом!И тот кто говорит что это возможно тот негодяй!Мне так Господь из сердца говорит.Что вы скажете на это?


В целом правильно говорит:
"Забывчивую обусловленную душу Кришна учит посредством ведических писаний, осознавшего себя духовного учителя и Сверхдуши. Так можно обрести истинное знание". (ЧЧ Мадхья 20.123)

Но эта фраза его выдаёт:



> И тот кто говорит что это возможно тот негодяй!Мне так Господь из сердца говорит.


Голос Бога в сердце - это голос Любви, а не ненависти!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А как же он являлся до появления Шастр?


Так шастры вечны, как и Сам Бог. Они проявляются с каждым циклом творения, для спасения джив из мат. мира. Кстати,  местоимение "Он" пишется с большой буквы, когда говорят про Всевышнего. 




> Как можно в такую ахинею верить?


Это намного более логичное и полное знание о Всевышнем, чем то, которое получаете вы. 





> Как он является тем, кто не слышал ничего про Шастры, тем же христианам?


В авраамических Писаниях есть слова пророков - вот в соответствии с ними и проявляется (частично) через Своих представителей для вразумления их последователей. 




> Как он является инопланетным разумным формам жизни, наконец?


Шастры, гуру и садху, спасающие души, есть на всех планетных системах. Изучайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады - и все поймете. 







> И это было явление личной формы Бога в виде Богоматери


Богоматерь, Дева Мария - не Бог, а мама одного из возлюбленных сыновей Бога - Иисуса Христа. Хотя мы придерживаемся учения Господа Чайтаньи об одновременном единстве и отличии Бога и Его окружения, но все же, признавая Их единство, надо уметь и отличать.  

Роль матери Самого Бога (Бхагавана Шри Кришны) в лилах духовного мира  играет Яшода-деви. Именно роль, поскольку у самого Бхагавана не может быть мамы - Он есть первопричина всего.

----------


## Sebastyan

> Так шастры вечны, как и Сам Бог. Они проявляются с каждым циклом творения, для спасения джив из мат. мира.


Шастры появляются только в определенное время, до их появления появляются личности, которые способны увидеть Бога и написать Шастры





> Шастры, гуру и садху, спасающие души, есть на всех планетных системах.


Там совершенно другие Шастры и совершенно другие Формы Бога.
Как Вы думаете, какой будет форма Бога для цивилизации, имеющей совершенно иную форму, чем мы?







> Богоматерь, Дева Мария - не Бог, а мама одного из возлюбленных сыновей Бога - Иисуса Христа. Хотя мы придерживаемся учения Господа Чайтаньи об одновременном единстве и отличии Бога и Его окружения, но все же, признавая Их единство, надо уметь и отличать.


Не надо путать Деву Марию, родившую Исуса и Богоматерь, как форму Бога, которую принял Бог, являясь своим почитателям.




> Мне Бог в сердце говорит,что без Вед и Гуру невозможно Его постичь!У меня такой опыт общения с Богом!И тот кто говорит что это возможно тот негодяй!Мне так Господь из сердца говорит.*Что вы скажете на это?*


Скажу словами Христа:



> 13 Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что затворяете Царство Небесное человекам, ибо сами не вхо'дите и хотящих войти не допускаете.
> 
> 14 Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что поедаете домы вдов и лицемерно долго мо'литесь: за то' примете тем бо'льшее осуждение.
> 
> 15 Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что обходите море и сушу, дабы обратить хотя одного; и когда это случится, делаете его сыном геенны, вдвое худшим вас.
> 
> 16 Горе вам, вожди слепые, которые говорите: если кто поклянется храмом, то ничего, а если кто поклянется золотом храма, то повинен.
> 
> 17 Безумные и слепые! что больше: золото, или храм, освящающий золото?
> ...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Так что все аватары Господа подробнейшим образом описаны в шастрах. Сарасвати среди них нет.


В Панчаратре есть: в Лакшми-тантре Лакшмидеви неоднократно перечисляет Сарасвати в числе Своих форм. Выделяются две Сарасвати: 
*1.* Сарасвати как шакти Прадьюмны, шакти Бхагавана (6.11, 8.25)  
   sAhaM sarasvatI nAma vIryaizvarya-vivartinI . yo me tasyAH samunmeSaH so'niruddhaH prakIrtitaH 
   Это я, [носящая] имя "Сарасвати", развивающая вирью и айшварью. Моя эманация от неё зовётся Анируддхой. (6.11)
*2.* Сарасвати как амша Лакшми, заведующая саттва-гуной  (4.66). 

Шри-Вайшнавы выделяют две Сарасвати: супругу Брахмы и вечную шакти Хаягривы. Высказывается мнение: "если мы думаем о Сарасвати как о Богине Знания, она для нас никто иная как форма Лакшми, а не кто-то меньший вроде жены Брахмы". 




> Все аватары Кришны (Вишну) или Всевышнего перечислены в Ведах и подробно описаны.


В изначальных 4х Ведах есть только Вараха и Матсья, и то: форма Варахи приписывается Праджапати, а Матсья (Шатапатха-брахмана 1.8.1) вообще не названа воплощением какого-либо божества.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Скажу словами Христа:


Ну, во первых, с какой стати вы мне приписали чужие слова )) а во-вторых, преданные Кришны - не христиане и не иудеи, чтобы вы их ограниченными авраамическими Писаниями, предназначенными для мясоедов, оценивали  :smilies:  

Нам горя нет - отвечаю на вашем уровне : любящим Бога все во благо )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

То, что  Сарасвати описана в шастрах как шакти Лакшми, также подтверждает, что Бог является только в тех формах, которые описаны в Ведах.  

Нас учат, что шастры для высших планетных систем намного более объемны, и формы Бога описаны и там. Так что Он нигде в материальном мире не является смертным в любой форме. Иначе возникает шанс для мошенников.

----------


## Sebastyan

> преданные Кришны - не христиане и не иудеи, чтобы вы их ограниченными авраамическими Писаниями, предназначенными для мясоедов, оценивали


Христиане не знают Шастр и знать не хотят, но Бог, тем не менее, им являлся и является в личной форме, которая не описана в Шастрах.

----------


## Петр Чесноков

Можно я спрошу? Вот я к примеру, не брахмачари. Мои родственники (они коммунисты) считают мастурбацию нормальной вещью (да и секс тоже). Потому я не мог бросить мастурбацию. Хотя понимаю, что по Ведам она ведет в ад:




> ШБ 5.26.20
> 
> Мужчина и женщина, вступающие в греховную половую связь, после смерти оказываются в аду Таптасурми, где их ждет суровая кара. Помощники Ямараджи жестоко избивают их кнутами, после чего мужчину заставляют обнимать раскаленную докрасна железную статую женщины, а женщину — такую же статую мужчины. Это наказание настигнет всякого, кто виновен в грехе прелюбодеяния.


Мастурбация, это - прелюбодеяние, строго говоря:



> Другим аргументом христианской церкви в пользу того, что мастурбация греховна, является приравнивание самоудовлетворения к блуду или прелюбодеянию — грехам, о которых писал апостол Павел в 1-м послании Коринфянам (1Кор. 6:9):
> 
> «	Или не знаете, что неправедные Царства Божия не наследуют? Не обманывайтесь: ни блудники, ни идолослужители, ни прелюбодеи, ни малакии, ни мужеложники, ни воры, ни лихоимцы, ни пьяницы, ни злоречивые, ни хищники — Царства Божия не наследуют.
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...86%D0%B8%D1%8E


Понимаю, что за мастурбацию меня ожидает ад Таптасурми. Помощники Ямараджи жестоко будут избивать меня кнутами, а после этого заставят обнимать раскаленную докрасна железную статую женщины. Наверное, это очень неприятно.

Вобщем, меня пугает конечно и ад, и самсара, грешить не хочу. Но я чем-то похож на того же Дидро, о котором эта тема,
потому что часто ловлю себя на мысли, что Бога признаю, авторитет Вед, хочу отказаться от греха мастурбации (хотя бы этого). Но нет сил. И потмоу я ничем не лучше этого Дидро, атеиста.

Что делать? Как усилить свою веру? Я не очень верю что попаду в ад, правда. Думаю, ну может в момент смерти скажу Харе Кришна, как Аджамила... И избегу наказания.

Но тоже знаю, что это апарадха - грешить (мастурбровать), при этом думать что повторю Харе Кришна - и это меня очистит...

А почему тогда Прабхупада советовал перед курением повторить круг джапы? Разве это не совет грешить полагаясь на очистительную силу харинама?

И как работает это очищение? как сублимировать секс энергию, чтобы она не выливалась в виде семени, а преобразовалась в какую-то шакти, которую накапливают йоги (это называется прана? оджас? тежас? или как? либидо).

Как возненавидить грех (мастурбации и не только)? как не быть похожим на атеиста, который не боится ада, и грешит себе "спокойно"? Как не оправдывать себя тем, что "мне не нужно никакое освобождение, я же преданный, я не должен ничего просить у Кришны".

Понятно. коммунисты хотят достичь освобождения своей рукой (серпом-молотом, и как вариант - маструбацией). но ясно что это не освобождение (мукти). а какое-то опустошение. и понятно, что к нему стремиться нельзя.

как говорил один атеист: "уберите в верующиего страх перед адом - и он разуверует в Бога". И я вот не боюсь ада. понятно. разные там атеисты, вроде Маркса говорят: 




> У входа в науку, как у входа в ад, должно быть выставлено требование: «Здесь нужно, чтоб душа была тверда; здесь страх не должен подавать совета».
> —  Карл Маркс


и тут первая проблема. Веды - это ведь наука? если да, то тогда в этом контексте, принять авторитет Вед - это войти в ад. Как здесь кто-то писал, в ад христианский. Ну и пусть христиане думат, что только они достигнут освобождения (спасения), и что мы пойдем в ад, потому что верим в Кришну...

но ведь дело не в том что мы в Него верим. не изза этого в ад возможно попасть. а изза сахаджиизма. например, прочитав в Дамодараштаке, что 



> Его детские игры, подобные этой, являются для обитателей Гокулы источником невыразимого экстаза. Этими играми Он показывает Своим преданным, поглощенным размышлениями о Его величии и несказанном великолепии, что *покорить Его могут только те, чья чистая любовь отличается интимностью чувств* и лишена всякого благоговения и почтительности. С огромной любовью я сотни раз склоняюсь перед Господом Дамодарой.


можно подумать: "ага, мастурбация - это кама, искаженная лбовь к Кришне... Но ведь нужно ее преобразовать ее в прему. причем - такую, к-рая отличается интимностью чувств... Значит, нужно предаставить Кришну в форме Мохини-мурти, и желать стать ее мужем"... или что-то в этом роде (ну а девушка может представляет себя любовницей или женой Кришны)

Но это же какой-то сахаджиизм (то есть майавада, "сахаджии - настоящие маявади" - говорил Прабхупада)! 

Вот и не могу бросить маструбацию. Я - сахаджия, атеист (коммунист, марксист). отчасти, конечно. только если мастурбирую, я им становлюсь.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что делать? Как усилить свою веру? 
> 
> А почему тогда Прабхупада советовал перед курением повторить круг джапы? Разве это не совет грешить полагаясь на очистительную силу харинама?
> 
> И как работает это очищение? как сублимировать секс энергию, чтобы она не выливалась в виде семени, а преобразовалась в какую-то шакти, которую накапливают йоги (это называется прана? оджас? тежас? или как? либидо).
> 
> Как возненавидить грех (мастурбации и не только)? как не быть похожим на атеиста, который не боится ада, и грешит себе "спокойно"? Как не оправдывать себя тем, что "мне не нужно никакое освобождение, я же преданный, я не должен ничего просить у Кришны".


Если вы будете читать внимательно то, что тут написано, а не то, что вы хотели бы услышать, то у вас есть все шансы понять и реализовать то, что далее написано...

Как работает...Это работает так, что энергия выливается 
1) либо одновременно с семенем (пока не будем говорить куда) (и тогда снимается её избыток, беспокоящий вас, возникает удовлетворение (такой термин), но вместе с семенем теряется энергия, из-за чего возникает опустошение), 
2) либо в виде любви в сердце, тоже снимается избыток, возникает удовлетворение в виде любви и радости.

Но есть нюансы. Мастурбирование как грубая деятельность вызывает прилив грубой энергии, причем в количестве, превышающем текущие ваши возможности преобразования её в более тонкие. Длительное превышение прихода над расходом приводит к взрыву, извержению.

Поэтому чтобы овладеть энергиями в своем теле (как пишут некоторые), а точнее, чтобы научиться служить им, вначале нужно работать над тем, как именно преобразовывать энергию в высшую, как бы прочищать каналы наверх (как пишут некоторые), а не над тем, чтобы избыточно накапливать энергию низшую (с помощью мастурбации), переполнение которой вызывает семяизержение, как срабатывание предохранительного клапана в паровом котле.

Кроме того, все виды удовлетворения порождают самскары, от которых потом тяжело избавиться. Поэтому воздержание со многих сторон полезно. Как с точки зрения уменьшения влияния соответствующих самскар, так и с точки зрения уменьшения накопления избыточной грубой энергии и сохранения энергии более тонкой, которую легче преобразовывать вверх.

Научившись преобразовывать тонкую, со временем можно научиться преобразовывать и грубую. Грубая энерния может дать лишь веру в Бога, тонкая энергия может дать знание Бога, поскольку она может непосредственно соприкасаться с ним.

Грубая энергия также накапливается в результате переедания, несоблюдения заповедей, принципов, греховной деятельности и т.д.. Энергия может накапливаться настолько грубая, что она не может трансформироваться, т.к. противостоит Кришне, как противостоят ему демоны. В таком случае эта энергия овладевает нашим умом и мешает практике, противостоит служению Кришне ради служения себе. Надеюсь это не ваш случай.

Практика известна - джапа медитация. Она также приводит к накоплению шакти, однако это более тонкая шакти, чем шакти мастурбации.

Но джапа это не только энергия, не только Харе, но и Рама, но и Кришна. Поэтому бездумная джапа (повторение) не работает. Ум важный участник джапы. Как во время секса человек думает об образе своей возлюбленной или наблюдает его, так и во время джапы человек думает о Раме, о Кришне и/ или наблюдает их. Причем не только думает, но и делает. Делает то, что они хотят. Служит им. Имя должно быть неотлично от Кришны. И Кришна знает как исправить имеющиеся отличия и хочет их исправить. Служение этому желанию Кришны, его реализация и составляют служение при джапе. Достижение этого неотличия, недвойственности, что совпадает с исполнением желания Кришны (первоначального) и составляет практику. Когда эта недвойственность достигается хотя бы на одну ступень приближения, тогда все энергии тела переходят на одну более высшую ступень. Этот переход энергии на ступень выше называют экстазом. Другой подходящий термин, описывающий это явление - катарсис. Транс. Ощущения соответствующие.

Собственно само понятие транс означает транс-формацию энергии вверх или вниз. Трансформация вниз - это также транс.

Необходимо также предварительно помогать организму устранять самые грубые застои с помощью хатха-йоги и физической активности, прыжков и т.д. Если не будет двигаться грубая энергия, то не будет двигаться и тонкая, т.к. они обе (а точнее их много градаций)- суть одно, как одна нить, внизу толстая, а сверху тончайшая, или как дерево, корнями уходящее в землю, но аромат его цветов улетает в небо. Если нет движения соков в корнях, то не будет аромата и в цветах.

Так, постепенно, ступень за ступенью, человек учится служить Кришне как количественно, так и качественно. Кришна при этом раскрывается 
 от имени к форме, от формы к качествам, а от формы и качеств к лилам (нама-рупа-гуна-лила). Начиная с некоторого времени, человек, научившийся служить Кришне в малом, может преобразовывать также и самые грубые энергии в больших количествах. _"Сказал Господь: верный в малом и во многом верен"_ На этой ступени он свободен от опасности семяизвержения в любых условиях. Даже если будет мастурбировать. Но и на этой стадии мастурбация всё еще грех, т.к. это по прежнему упущенная возможность, грубое, которое могло бы быть тончайшим, хотя она уже и не нужна, и не практикуется, если не была практикой до этого. На этой ступени она как забивание гвоздей миркоскопом. Используя терминологию йогов, как бы, если канал вверх открыт и прочищен, то предохранительный клапан не требуется.

Возненавидеть мастурбацию не требуется, просто нужно возвыситься над этим методом жизнедеятельности, и просто выбирать лучшую, более вдохновляющую жизнь. Как вот запах цветов более вдохновляет чем запах земли. Но чтобы сделать такой выбор, нужно его иметь. Когда нет никаких цветов, то нет и выбора. Так же и в случае с мастурбацией. Её не нужно ненавидеть, просто когда есть выбор, она не нужна. Просто стремитесь к лучшему. Если у вас такое письмо, то значит у вас недостаточно счастья. Вот и пытайтесь реализовать эту потребность в счастье как в жизни, так и в медитации.

Ведь отчего потребность? От неудовлетворенности, то есть недостатка. Но раз вы знаете в чем недостаток, то знаете и то, что имеет то, что вам нужно. А раз знаете то, что имеет то, что вам нужно, то отчего не идете туда? Тут есть над чем поразмыслить. Такое размушление также является практикой. Так можно придать первоначальную форму тому, что реально нужно человеку, с тем чтобы потом эту форму озвучить и реализовать на практике.

Тут вот много говорят - повторяй мантру, повторяй. Но повторение это топтание на месте. Как же можно прийти куда-то, топчась на месте? Желаю вам не топтаться. Самое страшное - привыкнуть неправильно практиковать, думая что это правильно. Всё остальное легкопреодолимо. 

Насколько легко? Настолько, насколько это возможно. Если бы все знали насколько легка грань, отделяющая их от счастья, то каждый бы бросил все свои срочные дела, и сделал бы этот шаг немедленно, и ни у кого не возникло бы препятствий. Лишь наша слепота является существенной преградой, а не сам шаг. Фактически бОльшим препятствием является то, что люди не знают в какую сторону сделать шаг, чем сам шаг. Поэтому и стоят на месте, "повторяют", но сам шаг не делают, т.к. не знают куда. Но если бы они пробовали, и сравнивали плоды, вместо того, чтобы стоять на месте, "повторяя" это стояние каждый день 16 кругов раз, то через такой опыт, обрели бы видение, как обретает видение руками слепой, ощупывающий всё вокруг и пытающийся на основе этого видения сориентироваться, и тогда, очень скоро смогли бы сделать этот вожделенный шаг, единственно ради которого они и топчутся 16 кругов раз каждый день на одном месте, и всё таки не делая никакого шага хотя бы для пробы в ту сторону, куда тянет их то, чего им так не хватает.

Есть еще один нюанс. Накопление энергии сверхмеры с последующим её застоем как минимум греховен, а как максимум смертельно небезопасен. Поэтому чрезмерное воздержание хорошо, но для тех, кто практикует что-то лучшее, или хотя бы пытается. 

Поэтому если сейчас нет возможности счастливо жить в служении Кришне, то люди обычно женятся, заводят детей, чтобы этот застой возможностей устранять хотя бы с пользой для ближнего. 

Не нужно думать категориями грех- не грех. Это понятие - пустой звук для современных людей. Непонятная страшилка. Как нынче модно говорить - так думать контрпродуктивно. Лучше думать категориями реализации возможностей и упускания возможностей. 

Семья и счастливые дети это реализация возможностей, хотя и не самая высшая, но одна из лучших в этом мире. А мастурбация это упускание возможностей, опустошение того, что могло бы быть счастливым миром внутри вас и вокруг вас. Вот смысл ощущаемого опустошения. 

Желаю Вам, чтобы ваша жизнь наполнилась цветами счастья и радости, и никогда бы уже не опустошалась.

----------


## Петр Чесноков

> Возненавидеть мастурбацию не требуется, просто нужно возвыситься над этим методом жизнедеятельности, и просто выбирать лучшую, более вдохновляющую жизнь. Как вот запах цветов более вдохновляет чем запах земли. Но чтобы сделать такой выбор, нужно его иметь. Когда нет никаких цветов, то нет и выбора. Так же и в случае с мастурбацией.


мне православные говорили, что как раз надо возненавидить грех. и я думаю это правильно. но пока остается этот низший вкус... проблема в том, что когда накрывает вожделение вообще ничего не хочется делать. никакой джапы не хочется, читать писания тоже. вообще ничего. потому откуда взять эти "цветы" это еще вопрос...




> Её не нужно ненавидеть, просто когда есть выбор, она не нужна. Просто стремитесь к лучшему. Если у вас такое письмо, то значит у вас недостаточно счастья. Вот и пытайтесь реализовать эту потребность в счастье как в жизни, так и в медитации.


ну а почему при джапе-медитации я не ощущаю счастья? почти никогда. 




> Но раз вы знаете в чем недостаток, то знаете и то, что имеет то, что вам нужно. А раз знаете то, что имеет то, что вам нужно, то отчего не идете туда? Тут есть над чем поразмыслить. Такое размушление также является практикой. Так можно придать первоначальную форму тому, что реально нужно человеку, с тем чтобы потом эту форму озвучить и реализовать на практике.


не зна например вот ночью не спалось. весь такой усталый. немного поспал. но захотелось мастурбировать. но сдержал себя :-) стал сам себе проповедовать о вреде этого...

а по поводу знания недостатка и того что нужно. не совсем так. с одной стороны, знание что курение грех - еще не значит что я знаю что лучшее - это Харе Кришна. И я как слепой, когда вожделение накрывает - не вижу необходимости в Харе Кришна. Или даже если повторяю - потом после этого срываюсь. Сразу или через какое-то время... сама по себе джапа просто отвлекает от мыслей о сексе ... и проходит эрекция и т д, возбуждение. 






> Тут вот много говорят - повторяй мантру, повторяй. Но повторение это топтание на месте. Как же можно прийти куда-то, топчась на месте? Желаю вам не топтаться. Самое страшное - привыкнуть неправильно практиковать, думая что это правильно. Всё остальное легкопреодолимо. 
> 
> Насколько легко? Настолько, насколько это возможно. Если бы все знали насколько легка грань, отделяющая их от счастья, то каждый бы бросил все свои срочные дела, и сделал бы этот шаг немедленно, и ни у кого не возникло бы препятствий. Лишь наша слепота является существенной преградой, а не сам шаг. Фактически бОльшим препятствием является то, что люди не знают в какую сторону сделать шаг, чем сам шаг. Поэтому и стоят на месте, "повторяют", но сам шаг не делают, т.к. не знают куда. Но если бы они пробовали, и сравнивали плоды, вместо того, чтобы стоять на месте, "повторяя" это стояние каждый день 16 кругов раз, то через такой опыт, обрели бы видение, как обретает видение руками слепой, ощупывающий всё вокруг и пытающийся на основе этого видения сориентироваться, и тогда, очень скоро смогли бы сделать этот вожделенный шаг, единственно ради которого они и топчутся 16 кругов раз каждый день на одном месте, и всё таки не делая никакого шага хотя бы для пробы в ту сторону, куда тянет их то, чего им так не хватает.


а чего джапа это топтание? вас вроде не туда понесло. то есть мы слепы. да. это как раз тема этой ветки... мы словно атеисты - слепы к Харе Кришна... не чувствуем к этому вкуса, и не можем себя заставить начать повторять джапу...

вы о каком вожделенном шаге? ведь мы говорим о том чтобы это вожделение как раз уничтожить...

что-то вы меня навели на мысль, что повторение джапы перед грехом - это как ... джапа ради плодов. Хочешь согрешить - повтори джапу - заработаешь. Вычитал круг - молодец - вот тебе награда. наслаждайся... но это не правильно... 





> Не нужно думать категориями грех- не грех. Это понятие - пустой звук для современных людей. Непонятная страшилка. Как нынче модно говорить - так думать контрпродуктивно. Лучше думать категориями реализации возможностей и упускания возможностей.  А мастурбация это упускание возможностей, опустошение того, что могло бы быть счастливым миром внутри вас и вокруг вас. Вот смысл ощущаемого опустошения.
> 
> Желаю Вам, чтобы ваша жизнь наполнилась цветами счастья и радости, и никогда бы уже не опустошалась.


ну если вы об этом. то для меня мастурбация это может быть потеря времени... хотя может быть немного - скажем минут 5... но... с другой стороны, если там еще потеря семени - то тут идет какая-то вина что это грех, что так нельзя... у меня почти не бывает так, что я это делаю, и не чувствую вины. всегда себя укоряю. думаю что это последний раз. но потом перехожу какую-то запретную черту - и все запреты улетучились, все шастры забылись - и просто грешишь как когда-то давно... что тоже конечно плохо...

а если я мастурбирую - значит ли это что я автоматиечски атеист или демон и попаду в ад? ад Таптасурми? Или здесь о другом говорится? что имеется ввиду под прелюбодеянием в ШБ?



> ШБ 5.26.20
> 
> Мужчина и женщина, вступающие в греховную половую связь, после смерти оказываются в аду Таптасурми, где их ждет суровая кара. Помощники Ямараджи жестоко избивают их кнутами, после чего мужчину заставляют обнимать раскаленную докрасна железную статую женщины, а женщину — такую же статую мужчины. Это наказание настигнет всякого, кто виновен в грехе прелюбодеяния.


это о мастурбации тоже? просто реально если так подумать, то даже не всегда понимаю кто меня возбуждает. вот и не понятно с кем связь... хотя да, они такие эти "беспорядочные половые связи"

регулирующий принцип отказ от незаконого секса - это отказ в т ч и от мастурабации?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ну а почему при джапе-медитации я не ощущаю счастья? почти никогда.


Потому что воспевание оскорбительное. Это такой термин. Простое повторение имен - это еще не воспевание. Не чистое воспевание. Вы наверное слышали, что преданные служат Кришне. Воспевание из простого повторения должно стать служением Кришне и служением преданным Кришны. И не только воспевание. Чтобы стать преданным, нужно научиться служить другим преданным. Нужно практически реализовать знание взаимотношениях с Богом, самбандха гьяну. Хотя бы самые основы.




> а чего джапа это топтание?


Джапа не топтание. Повторение это топтание. Повторение это не джапа, поскольку повторение это топтание. Джапа это служение. Служение не может быть повторением. Служение имеет начало и конец. Повторение не имеет ни начала, ни конца, т.к. оно на одном месте. Поэтому оно топтание на одном месте.




> вы о каком вожделенном шаге? ведь мы говорим о том чтобы это вожделение как раз уничтожить...


 О том шаге, который превратит топтание в движение. Вожделение в наш век можно использовать так, чтобы избавиться от него.
Но мне кажется это не ваш метод. Не сейчас. Вам нужно общество. Вожделение это когда хотят себе. Служение это когда хотят другим.
Мне кажется в вашей ситуации лучше не говорить о вожделении. Если вожделение берет над вами верх, вам нужно бороться с ним. Поститься, не переедать, заниматься деятельностью в коллективе. Поменьше оставаться одному, занимайтесь йогой, физической деятельностью, чтобы физически уставать, чтобы хотелось спать. Сократить время сна до 6 часов (вставать раньше, а не ложиться позже), тратить энергию больше чем накапливать.

Если человек устает, не высыпается, мало ест, у него просто нет избытка энергии на вожделениие. Да и времени. В вашем случае это должно стать практикой, причем на длительное время, годы, чтобы вожделение перестало быть главной вещью в вашей жизни. В жизни есть куда более интересные вещи.

Если самскару долго не трогать, она постепенно ослабевает. Это как наркотик. Чтобы не пить, нужно не пить. Вам нужно поститься от вожделения. Чрезмерно теплая одежда, переедание, избыточный сон, тяжелая жирная, сладкая, мясная пища, лук, чеснок, спиртное и т.д. усугубляют. Тут опыт христиан с их постами и войной с вожделением может быть полезен. Почитайте святых отцов на эту тему, у них реальный опыт.

Метод трансформации энергии в вашем случае пока еще рано. Вообще в нашей местности это нетрадиционно. Традиционное для нашей местности христианство этого не принимает. Поэтому нашим людям это малодоступно, т.к. для них вожделение не нечто возвышенное, мотивирующее, как для многих индусов, а тяжелый ослепляющий дурман, который не мотивирует, а парализует. Скорее всего карма нашей местности такая, более тяжелая. Именно поэтому здесь часто более приемлют христианство, а не индуизм, а с вожделением исторически борются, а не трансформируют, как в Индии.




> а если я мастурбирую - значит ли это что я автоматиечски атеист или демон и попаду в ад?


Куда попадет человек зависит от его сознания в момент смерти. Еще время есть всё исправить. Для этого и живем. Как говорят христиане - церковь не общество спасенных, но общество спасающихся.




> регулирующий принцип отказ от незаконого секса - это отказ в т ч и от мастурабации?


Да

----------


## Андрон

> как не быть похожим на атеиста, который не боится ада, и грешит себе "спокойно"?


Стать чистым преданным, который тоже не боится ада (с Богом в сердце и в аду не так жарко  :biggrin1: ), и тоже грешит себе спокойно, зная, что Бог простит  :biggrin1: 
"*Верующему в Того, Кто оправдывает нечестивого, вера его вменяется в праведность.*
Так и Давид называет блаженным человека, которому Бог вменяет праведность независимо от дел:
«*блаженны, чьи беззакония прощены и чьи грехи покрыты.
Блажен человек, которому Господь не вменит греха*»".
(Рим 4:5-8)




Еще вспоминается Анекдот  :biggrin1: 




> "мужчину заставляют обнимать раскаленную докрасна железную статую женщины"


Ах, какие в аду горячие женщины!!!  :aaaaaaa:  :biggrin1:

----------


## Пудов Андрей

*Петр Чесноков*, попробуйте в посты Экадаши не заниматься этим, а также в особые праздники -- Дни Явления Гиты, Аватар, Кришны. Экадаши и сии праздники обладают огромной очищающей силой. Я утром 18 декабря прослушал на санскрите все главы (вплоть до 11-й) Гиты, что были озвучены Прабхупадой -- и посторонние мысли автоматически оставили меня.

----------


## Петр Чесноков

> Того, кто действует в невежестве из-за безумия, ожидают наименее тяжкие страдания. Тот, кто грешит, но при этом сознает разницу между грехом и праведным делом, попадает в ад, где его ждут страдания средней тяжести. А тому, чьи невежественные и греховные поступки коренятся в безбожии, уготованы самые тяжкие адские муки. -  ШБ 5.26.3


я вот думаю над этими словами. В какой я категории? проде в Кришну верю. значит не атеист. самых тяжких мук не будет. сознаю ли я разницу между грехом и праведным делом - тоже особо нет. Хотя догадываюсь что мастурбация - запретный поступок, грех. Но также похоже я действую изза безумия. 
но так или иначе если за это, за мастурбацию, за грех - ад, то я туда не хочу :-) 




> Потому что воспевание оскорбительное. 
> 
> Джапа не топтание. Повторение это топтание. Повторение это не джапа, поскольку повторение это топтание. Джапа это служение. 
> 
> Именно поэтому здесь часто более приемлют христианство, а не индуизм, а с вожделением исторически борются, а не трансформируют, как в Индии.


ну, оскорбительно, это когда в одной руке четки, а в другой... мастурбация. но я так уже не делаю. а если я об этом не думаю, не хочу наслаждаться блудом, то где мой грех? и почему тогда это оскорблением считается? 

по поводу топтания и джапы. если на четках - то для меня это одно и то же. не вижу разницы. другое дело киртан. джапа на четках - это скучно

а чего вы думаете что христиане более правы чем индусы? у первых ведь вообще ведических корней нет... да и отношений с Кришной... вот и не пытаются они преобразовать каму в прему...

и где-то я слышал, что ем больше ненавидишь что-то, то тем сильнее и быстрее оно как бумеранг к тебе возвращается. потому надо как-то мягко преобразовать вожделение, я думаю...

хотя вот метод  Bhakta Andrew пробовал - хорошо работает. просто берешь в руки книгу вайшнавскую. любую. и читаешь. что-то интересное. и все ходит. и эрекция и желание наслаждаться... достаточно быстро кстати. не надо искусственно что-то вспоминать. даже джапа вроде не так сильно помогает, если честно. мне кажется чтение - более эфективно против мастурбации чем джапа. при джапе ум блуждает. и вторая рука тоже может захотеть согрещить против левой с джапой... а книги священные - намного интереснее :-) три имени - Харе Рама и Кришна - одно и то же... как они помогут?

----------

